# Egg Share General Chit Chat ~ Part 5



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02/06    

kellydallard  21/05/07  and    

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  Oct 2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier  EDD 25/01/07  born 26/12/06   

Tweetie EDD 15/02/07  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept  Baby charlie   

Endometriosislass sept    EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12/06   Scan 22/12   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Aweeze   . ES/DIVF            

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/IVF         

CJ ICSI/ES    scan 15/03     

Ebjones ES/IVF (CRM)       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES       

Emmyloupink (CRM London) ES      

Allybee (Lister) ES/IVF Testing 10/05        

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Mouse14 ES D/R 16/05    

MJP (Lister)   FET may transfer 25/05    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Essa (Cromwell Darlington) counselling appt 07/12    

starfaith (salisbury) D/R 13/07    

Rhonda ES/IVF TX cancelled OHSS  2nd es postponed  

Evette (cromwell London) 1st ES/ICSI pill 19/05, clinic appt 07/06    

Egg share inbetweenies​
Kateag(Lister) ... 1st ES cycle abandoned 2nd ES   

caz nox (cromwell swansea) ES/IVF   ES no 2 July 

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham)   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Tinaxxx (bourn hall) awaiting decision on e/s     

wishing4miracle (Lister) 04/07   pill 23/05 

Dolphin01 ES/IVF TX mid 2007  

   honorary Members  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) straight IVF D/R 07/05 stims 24/05     

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Birdiew ES (cromwell Darlington)  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS (4 frosties) ES/IVF feb/mar 07  taking time out  

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) Jan 07   FET april  

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   3rd ES/ICSI   f/u appt 02/04 saving for straight ICSI

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned  april 07   

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

woohoo im first, ive been waiting for this day for sooo long     

hmmmmm but now its here i dunno what to say       

oh well at least i was first nah nah na nah nah


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

I still didn't get any bubbles blown to me...  No body cares   xxx


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

its not that we dont care hun, we can only blow 1 every 7 mins and i dont wanna mess up your 77


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Maz well done on quiting smoking.  I have given up just over 2yrs now... Don't you feel so much healthier? x


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

what is it with the 7's? never did find out...


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

i do feel healthier   i can run even bigger rings round dh now    

the bubbles is tony's way of being mean  
there was a bubble fight the other night and loads of bubbles got popped, so after people were blowing the bubbles back up for each other, tony said at one point there were 45 bubbles per second being blown   and it did something to the server, so i think this is our punishment     

tony if your reading this maybe it would be a good for just charter members to be able to blow unlimited bubbles?


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

starfaith said:


> what is it with the 7's? never did find out...


This is how it all started..When I was Egg sharing along with a couple of others I was making sure the egg share girl's bubbles were ending on 7's and since then it's spread to the other threads like wildfire.

Here's the first thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=67486.390

Vicki x


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Okay I will just have to be patient on the bubble front


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

here girls, im sending this to tony to give us back our bubbles 



starfaith said:


> what is it with the 7's? never did find out...


sorry i missread your question, ive got bubbles on the brain 

yay vicki! you should get a medal or trophie (or maybe an oscar?!) you are a legend for starting this lucky 7 thing  hundreds of years in the future new ff's will know your name     

hugs, maz xxx


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi ladies.

Well i started d/r on Wednesday. Injections are going well. Finding it a piece of cake really, as it's only an auto-injector pen. Don't know when i should be feeling any different. Starting to feel a bit drier down under (sorry if tmi). 

I'm starting to worry a bit though. There have been a couple of bfns on the thread. I just so hope it works, cos i can't afford another go!   Also, since i did my first injection, my glands are swollen on the right side of my neck, like i'm getting a cold, but nothing has developed. Their still hurting today. Perhaps it's just a coincedence.

Sallyanne1, really sorry you got the result you DIDN'T want. Life is such a pain some times, but i admire your strength to have another go.

Love Mouse x <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxpt298YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F33%255F9%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Mouse some people don't get any symptoms at all, count yourself lucky if you don't!  I hope you start to feel better soon though honey, the last thing you want is to start feeling unwell on top of tx. Take care of yourself, plenty of rest and hot lemon!!
Oh and most of my family live in Trowbridge in Wiltshire, I see you're from Chippenham! 

PCBH aka Maz Well done on the petition honey,      you're a superstar!!

Kate how you doing? 

Em how are you? Are you still on your hols, or are you back now?? Willow is getting so big, she's just gorgeous!! 

Sally Hope you're feeling a little brighter honey,   

Well I'm feeling very positive today.....  Got such a feeling inside that this *is* going to be my time!!! David and I have been TTC for nearly 6yrs now so when I *do* eventually get pregnant I think I'll go into shock!!  

Have a wonderful Saturday, I hope the  shines for you all,

Love always, Rhonda.xxxx
P.S. Big big      and        to anyone I've missed!xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya Rhonda!! 

So nice to hear you so positive hun! Well done you! Thats the first hurdle over with!! Roll on 17 days eh!!!

Clever girl PCBH!!!

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Mouse hun i too ad swollen glands when i strated d-reg. I thought it was just me but sounds like it could be a side effect. Glad you are getting on with your injections ok. I must admit i was just getting the hang of it when i stopped doing it lol

Rhonda good on ya PMA PMA  

Kate how you feeling hun? When is your review booked for? Sorry i have a brain like mush at the mo 

Luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

F/U is on monday   Am dreading it. Boo is having lunch with my Mum & Dad so we can ask all our questions in peace, but I know as soon as I get there I wil forget them all. I have been telling dh what I want to ask, so he can remember it all!!! 

What about you hun? When is yours?? Hopefully this will be our last f/u eh.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Sally hope ur doing ok 

Kate hoping and praying this is ur last ever follow up!
write your questions down honey

Caz hope ur ok

Rhonda....... i am back we came back last sunday early hours but i had gastroenteritis followed by chest inf/laryngitis so not been posting so much but i am reading!

good to hear u sounding so positive honey 

mouse hope that the dr continues to be symptom free

maz your baseline this week 

hugs to anyone i missed

Emxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Kate i was gonna say write it down so you remember. Im the same i always forget my mind goes blank   My appointment is the 4th June the main thing i want to know is what went wrong.

Iccle one have you had EC today hun? I read a post on the other site?? If so how did it go hun?


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Sally, not today hon no.


I had ec on Weds and et yesterday  

I got 14 eggs in total, so 7 for me and 7 for my recip, all my 7 fertilised   , unfortunately they embryologist didn't think that the other five would survive freezing but we had a four cell and a two cell put back. I test two weeks today   

Didn't really think to say something here cos I only used this thread to chat about your treatment .

How's your bleeding now? any better?


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Iccle one whoooo            Im so happy for you hun. I hope the 2ww doesnt drive you ad. I was ok in mine   Just the last few days where i was knicker checkin lol

As for me af is quite bad. Was in loads of pain last nite so im gonna get me some nurofen now im allowed to take it. Im taking the kids out todat so i need to take a bag full of sanny pads  

Good luck in ya 2ww hun im excited for you    Make sure you keep ya feet up for the next few days

Luv sally x x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Sally, hope you have a nice day out with the kids it will do you the world of good 

Definitely taking things easy, ec left me _really_ sore and paracetemol are [email protected] - Ive woken up at six every morning cos they have worn off. Did a little self hypnosis this morning instead of taking another painkiller and managed to sleep through til 10 without any pain.

Ooh aren't the pessaries great  ye gods its like having non itchy thrush  I'm finding myself wishing I could have it in an injection cos its so gross!

Anyway one of my "dh endorsed" activities is to fill the washing machine cos I can do it one item at a time  so I'm going to go finish that, not allowed to put the wet washing out though so I'm gonna have to wait for him to get up so he can do that 

Hope you have a great day out and that theh neurofen kicks in soon


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Morning ladies

Hope ur all doing ok

Sally  sorry af is being horrid
Hope you have a fab day out with the kids today

Iccle One

 for the              


kate, rhonda and anyone else i missed


hope u have a nice day the sun is shining here!

Emxx


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Good morning, or is it?!!! 

God what a day yesterday. I had the right grumps on and the munchies. Poor dh, i felt sorry for him yesterday, but he also didn't help matters by putting some loud music on with the speaker right behind my head when i was having a nap in the afternoon (football bored me!! <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxpt298YYGB%2526i%253D3%252F3%255F8%255F14%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







). I could of battered him one!

Then i went round my parents in the evening and ate her out of house n home. Also i couldn't get to sleep last night, possibly went to sleep about 4ish. So feeling







.

Anyway, not feeling to bad today at the mo. Have a nice day ladies.

Love Mouse


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

hello girls  

sally sorry to hear af is being nasty     hope you had a nice day out with the kids  

iccle one, good luck on you 2ww hun      

awww mouse sorry you had such a crappy day yesterday, men are pains hey?   glad your feeling better today  

em hun you've had a right crap time of it aint ya? awww heres some hugs n kisses just for you                    

kate, good luck tomoro for F/U hun, have you wrote all your questions down?    

sorry girls thats me done for now but i will be back asap to give more personals.
loads of love n hugs, maz xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Afternoon everyone. I have had my review letter today and its for the 5th not the 4th  not sure why but im not bothered coz its only 1 more day.
Had a great day yesterday. My diet went out the window for 1 day with fish and chips but saying that we walled so much up the hills that im sure i must have burned it off. I went on every ride it was fantastic. Lily saw this person dressed up as a mouse and she wouldnt leave it alone   She just dived on it and almost knocked them off thier feet lol. Poor mouse. I cant wait to take her to euro disney she will love it.

Well i have got a uiet afternoon so im going to do the bedrooms now lol
luv to everyone
sally x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

just popping in to let u know that Kellydallard has had her twins

heres the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=96357.0

Fab weights and one of each fantastic 

I bet shes on   

love to all
Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

AWwwww!! Well done Kelly!!

Kelly endo next surely?

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Kate how did your F/U go hun? Did you manage to ask all the questions?


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Kate

yes kellyendo is due to have c/section on 31st may

it seems only a few weeks ago she was posting with her BFP!!

scary isnt it where the time goes


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

GOD! 31st may!?  

Sally, it went okish hun. Not really sure!! The dr said no reason why it wont work next time, said that my embies were perfect but obviously they can only keep an eye on them for the 3 days, so they were perfect in that moment in time. But then the nurses worried me by saying I need my fsh, lh and e2 repeated on day 2, and then they will be able to decide if I can go ahead and share again. My results were ok the last 2 times I had them done, so I am praying they ok this time. He upped my metformin as well. Also weighed me which is really   cos I have put on over a stone, so Im paranoid they will say I am too heavy so Im on the WW diet now. Im hoping if I am too heavy they will give me the chance to lose it 

GOD! I just wanted one straight answer. Its all maybes, ifs and whens.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Kate i wouldnt worry about your weight hun. I had my F/U letter yesterday and it says they will only treat people with a BMI of 35 and under. Im sure you are well under that. I put a stone on with tx and im wondering if that had anything to do with me getting a BFN. Im trying my hardest to loose the weight by eating my healthy and im going swimming twice a week starting from today. I am such a yoyo dieter  i find it really hard but i havent got time to go to slimming club. I used to go to SW and lost 1st 6 but i got bored with it. Im trying really hard now to loose that stone and more.
My big worry about my F/U is them saying that i cant share again. I rang and asked about my recip but she got a BFN too   I asked the ES co-ordinater if i can share and she says that she doesnt see why not but she hasnt seen my embriology report so cant tell me for sure  

Also does anyone know if i will be able to get it cheaper coz i only need 2 bottles of buserelin and my HCG coz i still have 17 amps of Menopur and thats all i used last time.
Luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya, 

Your clinic has a higher BMI limit than Lister, its 30 I think at lister? I think Im under it but not sure how much?? I will have to work it out!

Good news the e/s co-ordinator thinks you can go again hun, hopefully you will be fine. I would also say that you should be able to get tx cheaper, drugs anyway, as you have some left over. The menopur is the most expensive thing I think?? 

Your app is the week after next isnt it

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Think im about 27    
When i rang up they told me that my appointment was for the 4th but the letter says its the 5th? think i should give them a quick ring and double check coz i dont wanna get there a day late   Im getting scared about it now  

How is the kitten? I have left you a reply on the other post you did about it. A little oney saving thing


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I just looked! I thought it was the same!!! Boo used to have conjunctivitis sooooo many times when she was little and I knew I knew the name of the drops!! £30 it cost to see the vet and get the drops!! 

I would check hun, silly people getting the dates mixed up. Hope its the 4th, not another day to wait. 

I know what you mean about being nervous, its not just do they think it will work, its also can you share again that is the worry. 

You will be fine. Honest. 
xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

hiya girls, god you can chat 

kate they need to keep an eye on your weight to know the dosage of meds to give you  its nothing to worry about.

mine was 18.8 when i first went to the clinic but now its 20.5 

heres a calculator  http://www.nhlbisupport.com/bmi/

ive got my fingers crossed for you both, i really hope you can both share again 

i got a really nasty bruise form sundays jab, its really black 

oh and a quick question, when i start my stimms is it best to keep one side of my belly for stimms and the other for d/r or do dr one side, stimms the other then switch the next night? oooo im all confused 

hugs, maz xxx

/links


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

We also have a bmi calculator here on FF too

heres a link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_bmi/Itemid,193/

Em


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

oh yea, sorry em i forgot, i knew i'd seen one somewhere


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Maz

I used to do both jabs on the same thigh (bit different to you) about an inch apart from each other


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Ok Maz you have just made me feel dead fat     I think dh would leave me if i was that skinny he hates skinny women. I will check out the ff 's bmi counter and see what i am. Mind you my scales are rubbish i have got WW ones and if i have them near the sink in the bathroom i weigh 1/2 stone heavier than if i move them just out side the door    And i used to inject each side woth the drugs. D-reg on the left stimms on the right.

Iccle one how are you feeling

And my F/U is for the 5th i rang and checked. Thats 2 weeks today  .


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have got a stone to lose agggggggghhhhhhhhhh 

Well i have started the right way coz i have been swimming today and in knackered now  Dont know how many laps i did coz i lost count after i swollowed a load of water  which was after 16 lenghts so i think i did about 25   back there again Thursday whooo cant wait ( touch of sarcasm there )


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

sorry sally, if it makes you feel better i am only 5ft 2


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya just thought I'd leave a quick update been for a 6 week scan today and guess what I'm gonna have twins!!!!!! and the best news of all everything is in the correct place the fear of an ectopic has now passed I've done it I've actually done it as you can imagine I'm over the moon, the 2ww from a positive test to this scan has been the hardest part of all this but hopefully this is it now, we have another scan in 2 and half weeks to check heart beats, i can not believe it I'm gonna have twins  also rung lister up with the news today and asked about my recipient and guess what she got a BFP too how fantastic is that. anyway i wish all you girls all the best and hope all your dreams do come true. i can see your all talking about weight OMG I'm gonna be huge!!!!!!!!!!!! take care Allyson xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Allyson

thats brilliant news

Congratulations honey to u and dh and dd

 

Love Em & Willow


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

don't know you Allyson but congrats  

And Maz - you make me feel like a heffer   I got a BMI of *&,  sorry £", hang on ^%, no it won't let me type it   witch   !!
I refuse to have scales in the house and only check myself to make sure I haven't put anymore weight on

And Sally   at you swallowing a load of pool water, not to be mean, it's just the kind of thing I'd do (and have done) and then end up honking my guts up for ages   Is that a stone inside the bathroom door or outside  - my sister has scales that do that so I just move them round the bathroom til they say the weight I want  

Seriously though I have a complete lack of symptoms and its doing my head in - well conflicting symptoms really. This morning I had a bit of a bloody nose which usually happens when I have a period, but then about 10 seconds after I saw it on the tissue I really felt like I was going to throw up for about 5 mins (not a usual reaction  ). I'm only 5 days in and already starting to second guess everything  

well 5 days down 9 to go


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have got a million baby rabbits.   

A few weeks ago 3 female rabbits escaped and they let the male free. Well i thought that we had got to them in time. Managed to get the male and 1 female.  Weeks later i managed to get the other 2 in and they went into a hutch together. Anyway yesterday the female on its own had babies. Not sure how many think about 3?? Today the kids went down the garden to feed them and said that the one with 2 females in had babies in too and 1 was in the living room. So i went rushing down and the poor little thing was scraming coz one of the female was jumping all over it. so i grabbed a female to rule out which was mum and put it in the cat box and then tried to get baby back in the nest. When i opened the nest there was  loads of babies in there not sure how  many but a few. So i have ahd had to go out and buy a new hutch. The likely hood is that the other female will have babies soon too aggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i have 5 hutches in the garden now   

Maz im glad that you are shorter than me. My eldest dd picks on me coz she is catchin me up  

Iccle one im glad i didnt do it when the fit bloke was walking past. Water n snot hanging from me nose and me turning blue from coughing    As for lack of symptoms dont worry loads have no symptoms and get a BFP hun Hang in there

Allyson thats fanastic hunni whooooooooooooooooooooo im so happy for you. And think of the bump you are gonna have yay


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi ladies, i warn you now this is a 'me' post!

I had a phone call from the hospital today, and they are cancelling my cycle before it's even begun!!!     I'm so so sad! My recipient has 'ill health' so it looks like it's on hold for 2-3months! I'm devastated! I was only posting the June/July thread this morning saying how excited and positive I was about this cycle! I feel that having a baby is the most natural thing in the world, and I can't even do that......    Sorry my lovelies, you don't need this, just thought I would let you know......

I wish all of you the best luck in the world, I'm going to take a few days out, but I will be back!! 

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh Rhonda hunni   Im so sorry     I hope they match you really quickly hun

Luv sally x x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well im on pill again ladies from today.all excited. 

rhonda-sorry to hear your news  but time will fly by,promise 

hayley


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh Rhonda, I am so sorry hun. What a nightmare. Will they try and match you with anyone else or do you have to wait? I know it must feel like another kick in the teeth but you will get there hun. 

We are here when you want to come back and feel free to do a me post more often, you never do. 

Massive hugs to you hun. 
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Well my laptop is up the creak and its been sent off today for repair cant believe it i have only had it 2 months

got the old desktop pc out so not pc less now 

Rhonda i am so sorry to read your news honey 
thinking of you sweeheart i hope that u can get going soon ASAP

Hayley fab news on starting the pill again this is your time honey   

Kate how r u and boo

Sallyanne i hope ur doing ok

Iccle One                  

Maz  for your Baseline scan tomorrow       

Hugs to anyone i missed
Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ooooooooooooooooooooh Miss PCBH Good luck tomorrow!! How quick has that come round!!!! YAY!!

Em, hows you hun

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya kate

I am ok
been a bit stressed!
laptop is poorly

Dads not good
af pains are horrid altho no bleed think a cyst has burst 
Willows fine shes got her 6 month check tomorrow

be back tomorrow  
Emxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Maz thats come round quick   Hope everything goes to plan hun  

Em sorry your dads not too good   I know what you mean about laptop problems mine has been gone now for 6 weeks waiting for PC world to fix it    If i dont hear anything by Tues then im gonna demand  a new one coz i was told that if its not fixed in 6 weeks i get a new 1.

One of my baby bunies has died   I usually loose one or two but its not nice   Poor little thing

Kate how are you hun? Did you say Lucozade sport for sickness bug? Lily is really poorly   She woke up at 6:30am being sick and has been sick half a dozen times since. She is drinking a bit of water but she has got a really bad tummy ache so i have given her calpol?  She is fast off on the sofa now  

Iccle one how mad are you going hun     Do what i did play on the palystation


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Rhonda - I am so sorry hun, maybe they can match you again very quickly? I am at the Cromwell and they seem to have a huge waiting list for recipients! Best of luck hun. 

I went to the dentist this morning and as I am still on a maternity ben the Dentist asked what I had...I said a biy - Oscar, he then asked me how old is he now... I am not sure who felt worse me or him. he then asked me if I am pregnant again, jeez - I kept the MC to myself... I then told him when I see him in 6 months hopefully I will have a belly then! He is a lovely man so sweet, I just felt awful! 

Carrie


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Carrie hun    I bet your tummy went really funny when he asked you bless ya. 
Im sure you will have your big tummy in 6 months hun


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Funny you should ask Sally - got pre AF pain and getting scared, had mother in law round today and ended up lying and saying that I felt fine now cos she was flapping and doing my head in.

Just got so used to not being pregnant every month and I'm starting to believe that I'm not now  



How early can you test?


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

i was told by the clinic that HCG can stay in the system upto 14 days   I have heard loads of women say they had af pains and get a BFP. I never had af pains in the 2ww just spotting   
You will be fine hun


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02/06    

kellydallard  21/05/07  and    

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  Oct 2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

Fuzzier   born 26/12/06   

Tweetie  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept  Baby charlie   

Endometriosislass  born 31/05/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12/06   Scan 22/12   

Aweeze   . ES/DIVF            

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/IVF         

CJ ICSI/ES    scan 15/03     

Ebjones ES/IVF (CRM)       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES       

Emmyloupink (CRM London) ES      

Allybee (Lister) ES/IVF Testing 10/05        

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
MJP (Lister)    Testing 07/06     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Mouse14 ES D/R 16/05    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Essa (Cromwell Darlington) counselling appt 07/12    

starfaith (salisbury) D/R 13/07    

Rhonda ES/IVF TX cancelled OHSS  2nd es postponed  

Evette (cromwell London) 1st ES/ICSI pill 19/05, clinic appt 07/06    

Egg share inbetweenies​
Kateag(Lister) ... 1st ES cycle abandoned 2nd ES   awaiting AF for bloods   

caz nox (cromwell swansea) ES/IVF   ES no 2 July 

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham)   2nd ES August   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Tinaxxx (bourn hall) awaiting decision on e/s     

wishing4miracle (Lister) 04/07   pill 23/05 D/R 12/06 

Dolphin01 ES/IVF TX mid 2007  

   honorary Members  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) straight IVF D/R 07/05 stims 24/05 EC 06/06     

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Birdiew ES (cromwell Darlington)  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS (4 frosties) ES/IVF feb/mar 07  taking time out  

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) Jan 07   FET april  

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   3rd ES/ICSI   f/u appt 02/04 saving for straight ICSI

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned  april 07   

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Took dd to the dr's today and she is on the verge of going to hospital. She has got a water infection and the dr says that if she is no better by tomorrow then she will be taken in    She has got a raging temp and keeps being sick. And constantly crying that her tummy hurts   The dr said that its unusual fot a 3 yr old to get a water infection let alone such a bad one.  She has got blood in her water and protien. She does seem a little brighter tonite and im trying to keep her drinking little and often. Im so worried about her


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

awww sally hun, im sure she will be fine hun, the doc sent her home so thats a good sign.

a friend of mines dd had a major water infection and they panicked her by saying theres poss something wrong with her kidneys. my friend was worried sick and hosp kept cancelling her appt.
long story short, her kidneys are fine, strong antibiotics cleared the infection.

sorry that didn't sound positive hey  

it is unusual for MOST kids to get a w/i not ALL kids.

try not to worry, your doing the right thing  

sending dd loads of hugs and kisses       

love maz xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks Maz.
She seems a bit brighter today but she has been sick again today   She has kept most of what she drank down though she is just complaining of really bad tummy ache. If she gets worse then im just gonna take her straight to the childrens hospital

Luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Awww Sally, hope Lily is ok hun, it was lucozade sport for sickness bug yes. Sorry I didnt see that post earlier. 

Take her straight to hospital if you get worried hun, forget the doctor. You are the mummy. 

Maz, STIMMS!! YAY!!! My god, its going soooo quick now!!!! How you feeling??

Em, hope Willow doing ok, how you feeling as well

Rhonda, are you back with us yet hun? So hope you get some news soon. xx

Hi to everyone!!

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Kate everytime she drank that she was sick again   She was crying in pain again last nite and she isnt eating much either. She went to bed early again last nite and was awake in the nite. She had her medicine this morning then was sick 5 mins later. She is loads brighter though and isnt complaining today of any pains so will just take her back to the dr's on tuesday and see whet they think.

Maz how is the stimming going? When is your scan?

Looks like we have got a wet bank holiday here ist throwing it down   Didnt have anything planned anyway but im dying for a holiday   I need one where i can just relax. Im hoping that my offer from the bank soon so i can book a nice break for us all.

Luv sally x x


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

hiya girls 

aw sally, lily is really suffering hey? i hope she feels better soon hun  
my scan is on thurs   i cant wait, the 2ww is getting closer by the day  

kate, im feeling ok hun. im getting headaches now but i didn't when d/r   (apart from when af came) so im trying to drink more water  
hows boo? still smitten with the kitten?  

i know why my stimm injections have been hurting. i haven't got enough fat so when i let go of the fold of skin the needle is touching my muscle   mum said to lean forward a bit and stay like that whilst im injecting. i tried it last night and it was much better  

ive gotta wash up the dinner pots (i hate washing up on a sunday  ) and im soooo tired (even tho i stayed in bed til 10  ) i think im gonna put something on the tv upstairs and have a little nap.

loadsa love to you all, maz xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Maz your rubbing it in again aint ya 


princess consuella banana hammock said:


> i know why my stimm injections have been hurting. i haven't got enough fat so when i let go of the fold of skin the needle is touching my muscle  mum said to lean forward a bit and stay like that whilst im injecting. i tried it last night and it was much better


Wont be long till you have ec then. Dont worry if i was ok im sure you will be i didnt feel a thing and was up eating choc hobnobs and having a coffee as soon as i was back in my room lol 

Lily still isnt right. She has been sick twice today  She really bright in herself though but only had 1 wee all day


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

im not trying to rub it in sally honest  

mmmmm chocy biscuits, i wish!!!!! i havent had any choc (other than milky bars) since 6th may, i darent have anything with caffiene in, even a little bit  

poor lily, im a bit concerned about her only having 1 wee all day hun, if she's had plenty to drink then i'd ring nhs direct, they might say to take her in. better to be safe than sorry.

hugs, maz xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Maz - I adore coffee and was gutted when I coiuldn't have any at all (even though i only had a cup evry day or two) but got some Kenco decaf (decaffeinated without chemicals apparently) and oh myit hits the spot - and the hav decaf at the hospital. After ECI had a decaf and some Viennese fingers - OOoh Heaven  

Sally, so sorry that Lily is taking a while to get better, must be stressful for you


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Sally maybe give NHS direct a call and check hun, 1 wee a day is a bit iffy, especially if she has been sick as well. Hope she perks up soon hun, kids are like yoyo's one min they are really ill, the next they are fine!! 

Maz,   yeah yeah, I know that feeling (NOT!!!) 

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Iccle one have you been onto the other board? There is someone on there who could do with your advise hun.

Maz i wasnt told anything about caffiene   After ec and et i couldnt face anything but lucozade and its got caffiene in it do you think thta could have something to do with my bfn?? Im on de caff now with my coffee and im not eating choc now coz of my diet.

Kate/maz lily is loads brighter tonite. Has had another wee but was sick a little again at tea time. I rang nhs direct ( boy they take there time ringing back ) and she said with her not drinking much then she wont be weeing. Try and up her intake of fluids and if no better by morning call out the dr   . Like i said though she is ok in herself. Think i will take her to bed and read her a story now

Luv sally x x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Sally - the caffeine thing was something that I came across on a post somewhere and I thought - well I don't really drink much coffee (was drinking a lot of pepsi max though) can't do any harm. Don't know if its a doctor recommended thing though. Would put any stock in it having anything to do with your bfn - my sister drinks coffe til it comes out of her ears and she gets pregnant if she gets sneezed on  

I can't get on the BB - can you?


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Sally - got on on the board at last and posted a reply.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Iccle one i still cant get on the bb    Its doin my head in now.


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I know, I managed to get on last night but can't again this morning  

Sooo annoying.

Hows Lily today?


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

She is loads brighter today. She has managed half a pot noodle   Im letting her eat what she wants when she wants it with her not eating properly sinc wed. Hope the weather picks up so we can go for a picnic later in the week that will get her eating.


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Just to let you know I'm back!! 

David and i went away to a beautiful hotel in Leicestershire for the weekend and only got back about 2hrs ago. It had a sauna, jacuzzi, steam room, swimming pool and was just what we needed. We missed Bruce sooooo much though. Went to Twycross Zoo yesterday, and it poured down with rain the whole day!!!   But it was so nice to have some time together, we just turned our phones off and concentrated on US!!

Hope you're all well,

Maz Good luck for your stimms scan, is it Thursday??

Kate, how you doing honey, is Boo's new furbaby ruling the roost yet

Sallyanne glad to hear that Lily is brighter today.....my little sister got a water infection when she was 5months old, and was taken into hospital on Christmas day, she was very poorly, and was put on strong antibiotics, she was on them for ages. Lots of big hugs to you both.xx 

Love to you all, Hope your bank holiday weekends haven't been a complete washout!  
Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Rhonda sounds like you had a great time. I said to dh lastnite as he went to work that we dont spend enough time together  . I heard at twycross that some of the monkeys were shot coz they had aids is that true

God im so bored. Think im gonna take the kids swimming tomorrow to get out of the house. Lily is really looking forward to it bless her.

Does anyone have a clue how much buserelin is a bottle or pregnal? Im trying to work out how much my next tx is gonna cost if im allowed to es again. And do i have to have to pay the **** fee again


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

hi Sally- on idea how much the medicines are but you will have to pay the fee again


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Man thats pants   Oh well i will have plenty of time to save up. Got half of the ICSI money already. I sed to take the money out the bank and save it but i have left it in n i seem to be saving better   Prob coz i used to "borrow" out of it when i needed something


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey there Sally so when do you think you are looking at starting again? When do you go back to the clinic? I haven't been on here for a while.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi starfaith, Im back at the clinic on the 5th (next tues) for my review and see what they say. I hope i will be able to egg share again and get straight back on to it. Other wise it will be about a yr before i can save the money for tx. I have been told it can be 2-3 months before trying again   Im ready now lol

I cannot belive you are holding that HUGE SPIDER      i know who to call now when i get one in my bedroom   i swear they are bigger than yours though ok now i feel sick lol

Luv sally x x


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Sally so if you can start straight away will it be cheaper then than in 1yr? xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Sry i dont explain properly   I mean if i can egg share it will only cost me the ICSI and **** fee coz i have all the drugs ( or almost ) but if i cant then it will be £4000   and i cant afford that for a while so im keeping everything crossed.


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey there why would it be £4,000 that seems very expensive. What is that icsi? There are still somethings I don't fully understand. were the drugs approx £600? Some people have said to go to my doctor to see if I can get it at a reduced cost. I don't mind paying it but I have heard that sometimes they can help.


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Has everybody slept in today then? Lol. Well I have taken the day off. I got up at 6.30am had shower. I have just now finished the house work from top to bottom. Might have to go shopping soon.  I'm bored now.  I really wanted to get a new spider but DH says we do not need another one. I went to pet shop yesterday I saw this really sweet one I think she needed some lovin  now I can't stop thinking about it.  . I might try again later with hubby.  . I'm sat listening to music channel. Akon keeps coming on.. Yummy       Well where is everybody or am I just too early? Hope everybody is well xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Sally i hope that lily is feeling much better today, i agree about asking ur gp if they will help with the drugs, also have u thought about shopping around for the drugs to save money should u need some more

Iccle one hows the  going sending lots of  and        your way honey

starfaith i think ur brave with the spider! 
akon ooh yummy!

Rhonda glad that u had a lovely break
whereabouts in leicstershire did u go ??

Maz hows the stimming going not long til first scan honey

kate hope u boo and kitty are ok hows his eye

love to anyone i havent mentioned

Emxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Starfaith my clinic charge £500 for es and thats to cover the drugs and £850 for the ICSI but because i have most of my drugs then i only have to pay the £850 and the **** fee. If im not allowed to es then we have to pay the full price of IVF/ICSI which at my clinic is £2300 for the IVF £850 for the ICSI and then the drugs and blood tests if i need any. I will know where i stand when i see them on Tuesday and i have got an appointment on Fri with my gp once i know what im doing. 

Lily has been back to see the dr today and he cant belive how bright she is now. He wants her to do a sample on friday so they can send it off to see if she is all clear and obviously if not they want her in. He said if she is ok and if she gets a temp and sickness again then take her straight back and they will send off a sample straight away.

Em how did willow's vet appointment go? hope she is ok
Luv sally x x


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

I have been trying for ages now to put my ticker on my page but can't do it. Could somebody tell me what I have to do? Thanks Guys xx


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

<smile> <flowers> <kiss>
sorry just trying some things out.


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Sorry think I might have it..  
Just experimenting


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

starfaith said:


> I have been trying for ages now to put my ticker on my page but can't do it. Could somebody tell me what I have to do? Thanks Guys xx


if u click onto a clicker site (just click on someones ticker it will take u to the site)

make your ticker
and then copy and paste the BB code into your signature bar (click on profile then forum profile information) and hey presto u should get your ticker 

Em


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

My ticker is in my profile but I can't seem to get it on to my page for some reason?  xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all

Thankyou all so much for the lovely congrats messages.We are so in love with our new bundles its untrue.I never want them to grow up. I want more already,dont tell Michael that though  

So far we are managing ok by sharing the feeding etc,Michael is trying to keep on top of all the house work cos I am still abit sore where my scar is.

Lilly and Harry have their own little personalities that are showing more each day.Lilly wants all the attention and there is Harry (so little) sitting waiting patiently.I could just eat them up   

Oli is loving being a big brother and is helping with feeding but hates stinky nappies .Been abit mad with visitors but its starting to calm a little now.

Just wanted to say a big general HELLO and ooodles of good luck t each and every one of you for your tx in the future

THANKS FOR BEING HERE FOR ME WHEN IT MATERED MOST

Kelly x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

starfaith said:


> My ticker is in my profile but I can't seem to get it on to my page for some reason?  xx


starfish hun
you have your ticker in the ticker wall it needs to go into your signature box

the tickers in the ticker wall will only show on your profile and not in you signature box at the bottom of your posts

Em


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Kelly

lovely to hear from you

Harry and Lilly sound gorgeous and soooo good
glad oli is loving being  big brother 

look forward to reading further updates as the little ones grow

love Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Kelly they are absolutley gorgeous!!! SO SO gorgeous!!!!

Well done you!!!

xxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Kelly the are sooooo cute -


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

I just can't seem to get it in the signature box. But I will give it another go.^thankyou^


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

hiya birds    

kelly i want to eat your babies   i want to nibble there ikkle toes and ikkle fingers, they are soooooooo beautiful.
i know you will be too busy to post much so i just wanna say thank you for all the help you gave me and all the questions you answered for me, love ya hunni    

sally hows lily now hun? hope shes better    

kate, brandon was sitting next to me being nosey earlier, he looked at your pic and said 'oooooo wow who is that?' so i said holly boo, my friends little girl, he said 'no not her, the kitten, whats its name?'
i think hes gonna be gay   oh well never mind as long as he's happy      

em how are you hunni? you dont talk enough about yourself, your too busy giving everyone else advice. put your feet up and have a nice long me post  
hows willow?  

startfaith, you've prob got too much written in your sig, delete some of it (put it in your biography) them make sure you copy and paste the whole section of the ticker  

iccle one, and rhonda how are you girls?
sorry to everyone ive missed  

sending you all loadsa love, maz xxx


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Oh Kelly,

Your babba's are just so so beautiful!!!!

Huge congratulations to you and DH,

Big love and hugs, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Maz, Lily is fine thanks hun. She has to do a smaple to take in on friday and then i ring up the following week to find the result. How you feeling? I read on the otehr board that you are getting a few pains   Least its working   I got a few ains on day 4-5 of stimming then nothing  

Iccle one you have gone quiet where are you? I hope you are ok.


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks Maz I will try that.
Yes the little Babby's are so beautiful xxxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Was just having a lurk  and OMG - *Kelly! * I didn't realise you had popped! How wonderful they look and what lovely names you have chosen. HUGE Congratulations hunny 

*Maz* - I tried to do a bump shot just for you but it's difficult to take a pic of myself and my full length mirror is split in the middle which obviously cuts through the whole point of the piccie!!!!! By the way have some jellybabies instead of eating Kelly's babies 

Hello to everyone else - hope you are all doing OK.

Lou
XX


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Awww Lou i have just seen your pics i love your horses    My poor horse had to be put to sleep coz she went blind    I cant wait to get another one. Have you kept the baby?? How are you feeling hun? How is little wiggle
Luv sally x x


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh Sally I'm sorry about your gee-gee. I dread the day when I loose my mare - I've had her since she was 2 (now 14) - broke and backed her myself and she has seen me through many bad times. I used to go and sit in the corner of her stable when I was down and somehow she always made me feel better - we have an amazing connection. The baby is under consideration for selling which will upset me  but it is practical given my current situation. She is 3 in July and already 16.2hh - I think I'll stick to the safety of my trusty mare once I become a mummy. She should be destined for greater things than I will have time for anyway as she is well-bred and showing lovely paces etc.

As for me - I'm feeling fine! Just come back from a whirlwind trip to Bulgaria to furnish my Mum & Dad's new investment. Completely furnishing a 3 bed house in a country where you don't speak the lingo and don't know where to buy what you need isn't easy but we did OK! I had terrible problems with water retention due to the flight and the humidity and my feet were very painful but am back to normal  now. Wiggle is doing OK I think - everything went well at my 20wk scan (didn't find out what flavour Wiggle is) and he/she has now started moving about which I love! 

Bet you wish you hadn't asked now!  Hope you are doing Ok too hun 

Lou
XX


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

maz bless brandon
hows the stimming going  not long til ur scan       

I have been trying to keep myself busy hun keeps my mind off whats going on with me then 

Lou lovely to hear from you honey 
glad that wiggle is starting to move around 

Sally hope ur ok and that Lilly is feeling much better
UTI are horrid  to her

starfaith i see u still havent managed with ur ticker 

rhonda how r u hun

Iccle one almost there honey       

hugs to anyone i missed

oh btw maz  on coming 3rd in the orange comp!

oh and i have popped a couple of pics of me and willow in the gallery tonight
well ok 4 of willow and one of us both!

Shes fine but been a bit sick tonight and was a bit sick early sunday morning well 4am to be precise

She went for her 6 month check altho shes only 5 months and 2 weeks! today
shes got the same ear prob as bouncer had and i have this ear wash i have to clean her ear with she keeps scratching it and then licking her paw so not sure if its this thats causing her to be sick

strange enough its the same ear

She is so like bouncer now 
it was 3 months sunday since bouncer died, we are awaitng her plaque
we are also getting an online memorial for friends and family to visit
when i get the link up and running i will post
it will be around 4-8 wks tho
I still miss her every day but willow does help but shes so like bouncer in so many ways

I keep suggesting to my dh that i give up work to be with willow but hes not having none of it atm
oh well i have told him when i get my  i am quitting so that makes it 2 months or so then!

She is such a good girl apart from when i go to work

will pop in tomorrow to see how everyone is doing
Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya girls, 

Maz, bless him!! Now, if Holly had seen a pic of him she would be asking who he was, how old is he, whats he do, where is he!! She certainly likes the boys!  

How is the stimming going?? Scan tomorrow?! WOOHOOO!!! Its going so quick!!!

Sally hope Lily is back to normal now. Its amazing how quick the bounce back! Not long til your app, are you looking forward to it?

Rhonda, hows you hun?

xxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Im worried sick about my appointment   I keep thinking what if i get bad news    Oh well i will just have to face it when i get there.
Right gotta go and get my new babies off curry chicken i will take a pic of them when they are settled in. ( for those who dont know im getting two silkie babies   )

Luv sally x x


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

hiya girls,

i wish i was having my scan today, im starting to feel really uncomfortable  i dont think ec will be too far away 
ive decided im only gonna do light cleaning today and im stayin in my pj's all day  well until 4 cos ive gotta take brandon karate 

kate, bless holly awww. im getting mixed signals off brandon. on one hand he loves cars, playstation games such as grand theft auto and san andreas, doing stuts on his bike and going banger racing.
on the other hand, he is always hanging round with girls, he is over sensitive and crys at almost anything, he want to be a hairdresser like his uncle jon, god i could go on for days  

aww em, i hope willows ear gets better soon   your prob right, with her licking her paw after scratching her ear she most likley will be sick  never mind, shes got a great mummy to fuss her back to health 

lou, aww ikkle wiggle is wiggleing  i cant believe you didn't check the flavour  i checked brandons flavour (and was gutted at first cos i wanted a girl )
ive told dh if when this ivf works im checking the flavour, he said i cant    i just wont tell him the date of the scan    
oh and mmmmmmmm jelly babies, there not quite the same tho   

sally im glad lily is feeling better  as for the pains, its more of bad ache, i was planning on having a major clean today but i dont think i will manage it  im a little worried that the jabs are working too well 
try and stay positive about your appt hun, im sure it will be fine    

starfaith, i see you got your ticker working hun  did my pm help? 

rhonda, how are you hun?    

love maz xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have just called a reflexologist and he sounds really nice ( but sounds gay   ) He said the best time to start would be when i start stimms. He hasnt done it before for ivf but i guess he has to start somewhere  . 

Maz Brandon sounds like my Josh but least josh has a reason for being puffyfied he lives with 3 sisters   I dont blame you for stoppin in ya pj's wish i could its one of those horrible wet days

I've got a right bad head today   i think its tiredness not ad a very good nites sleep for some reason   . Think i will sit and relax with the zita west book i brought. 
Luv to everyone
sally x x


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

sally at least if he's gay hun you wont need to worry about him hitting on you  

i will say tho, i'd be a little worried having any type of treatment off somebody that hasn't had any experience of ivf   make sure he at least reads up on what he should and shouldn't do hun  

im soooooo bored, ive done a bit of cleaning but dont wanna push it, 

love maz xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I explained things too him and he said that he can help from stimming onwards. Im not sure if they can help with egg quality ?? I guess its worth a try. And it all depends on what the clinic say on tuesday


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey Maz it just did it ^willynilly^ ^thankyou^ xxx


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

I still can't seem to get used to the smilies oh well one day....  Hope everybody is well.
Sally I hope all turns out good for you xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Maz i just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow hun    *GROW follies GROW*

Starfaith thanks hun  . What is your fur baby called? I dont think i could quite bring myself to have one. My dd has to get rid of them for me 

Luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

GOOD LUCK TOMORROW MAZ!!!

GROW FOLLIES GROW!!!

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Stingray is dead      

On a happy note i got a letter off my bank about my bank charges and they have offered me £4577.25p        I wanna caravan now whooooo. I have spent it 100000 times already   God i cant belive it im so happy about it its great.

Maz how has it gone today??

Luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

WoW!!! Well done sally!! We keep meaning to do that as well!! Might get my bum into gear now!! That could pay for your tx?!?!?

Maz, how was the scan hun?

xxxx

p.s - who is stingray


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

kate sally means stingray in neighbours    

scan went great, loadsa follies (12ish) 12mm-16mm plus around 10 smaller ones on each ovary  
lining is 8.2 and the nurse was really happy with that, she said anything over 8 is fab  
im back for a scan on sat then ......................drum roll please..................... ec on monday    

sorry for no personals, got loads to do,

thanks for thinking of me         

love maz xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

FLIPPING HECK!! You dont mess around do you mrs!!!!

GOOD LUCK FOR MONDAY!!! YAYAYYAYAYAY!!

(rest in peace stingray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! )


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Maz i have replied to you on the other board but whayyyyyyyy well done you    

I have found out why Lily was/is so poorly she has chicken pox   My poor baby. I noticed a spot on her lastnite but didnt think anything of it till she got up and i saw a blister. She hasnt got many so im hoping its a mild dose.

Luv sally x x


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Well done Maz! Roll on Monday! 

Sally - poor little Lily - hope she gets over the nasty chicken pox quickly - get the calomine out girl!

Hello Kate hun - hope you're OK  

Well - a flying visit from me! Beento see a friend today and came back with a doppler on loan so want to try it out! 

Lou
XX


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

God Lou do you know how hard it is to find a bottle of calomine    Even boots didnt have any. I had t find a small back street chemist to find a bottle. Let me know how you get on with the doppler

Luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Aw poor Lily! God she has had a rough week! At least she has had it now, and wont get it when she is bigger. Holly hasnt had it yet, so knowing her she will get it as soon as she starts big school! 

Calomine lotion, is it really hard to get hold of now?? I used to have that smothered on me when I got sunburnt! 

Hope she gets better soon hun. Send her hugs from us!

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

oooh Lou, have fun with the dopler hun!! Wiggle, big mutha is watching you!!!!
  

xxxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Blimey - I never thought Calomine would be tough to get hold of! I remember getting Chicken Pox when I was on holiday in Spain as a kid - with the heat it was very itchy and I was smothered from head to toe in the stuff! Still managed to get a pox scar right in the middle of my forehead! 

Had a play with the doppler and it's fab - a wonderful sound! They say that a train sound is a boy and a horsey sound is a girl - not saying what Wiggle sounds like as I intend to run a fun sweep on sex, weight and date nearer the time 

Kate - Big Muvva is no understatement I can tell you - most people are shocked when I say that I'm 22 weeks as they all think I must be further along! They then ask if it's just one in there!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I bet you look wicked!!! I cant wait to see a bump pic! (hint hint nudge nudge!)

x


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Aweeze is having a birthday..

you can find it right here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=97366.0

Hope your all well...

XX

Ruth


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya hun, hows you??

Have posted on the birthday board, but happy birthday Lou hun!!!

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

helllloooooo, im feeling very perky today, i went bed at 9 with a headache and got up at quater to 10  

ruth hunni, nice to hear from you sweetie hows you?  

lou, your gonna give birth to a horse or train? my ds would love to live with you     awwww im glad you pg is going well, now get your bump out for us to see     pweeeeese  
happy birthday hunni   will post on the other thread in a mo  

sally, its great that lily has the pox now hun, the younger they are the easier it is on them  
my neices had themwhen brandon was about 6 months old, i rang the doc and she said brandon would be fine and advised me to stay close to my neices so brandon could get them too.
so i say ring up all your mates with littluns and ask them if they want chicken pox  

kate                

love maz xxx


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Hello Ladies. Well Af turned up this morning so painful I came home from work.... But good news anyway it's here..^party hat^ 
Sally My chilean rose is called Precious... & that is exactly what she is to me... 
Well I am sat here now in bed on laptop. With a lovely hot water bottle. With me PJ's on.. Nice & chilled...
Hope everybody is well today?


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Evening Ladies...

Kate - Hope you and the family are well....Boo looks so sweet in that pic....

Maz - Hope things are going well with you Hun and that the stimming is not causing you too much discomfort...

Em - Hows you Hun? 

Lou - Hope you have had a great birthday....

I am sorry for not posting much lately but I am sure you all understand....
I will post more tomorrow as I am going to get my butt to bed....

Take care all
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Thank you all for your birthday wishes - had a totally pants birthday but had a visit today from Ruth, Lee & Kerecsen which made up for it all - they are such a lovely family . They also bought me my only unwrappable pressie which was a Willow Tree figurine of a lady holding her bump. It's called Cherish - awaiting a miracle and it's lovely!



kateag said:


> I bet you look wicked!!! I cant wait to see a bump pic! (hint hint nudge nudge!)


Right - just for you and Maz, I allowed Lee to take a pic of my bump which I have said he can post on here - I'm warning you though - I am BIG!!!!!

Hope everyone's having a good weekend and enjoying the sunshine - it's been lovely here.....

Lou
XX


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

sorry aint got time to chat. i had another scan today and i cant have ec on monday afterall.
ive got to have another scan on monday then MAYBE egg collection on weds.

i feel so down i just want this to be over now    dh is making things worse but thats another story  

love to you all, love maz xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Maz sounds ike dh need    Im sure you will have some nice jucie eggies on wednesday hun    

Lou i have had a great though i could buy a horse with the money from the bank    Not sure dh would sacrifise his LCD though  

Starfaith do you pick up huge house spiders that run 100mph too? I would love to have the currage to pick one up   Im such a girl pants when it comes to spiders though 

Luv sally x x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Sally - who do you see about the bank charges? my sister has been charged a fortune over the years.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi tell her to look at this http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/6170209.stm I just wrote a letter to my bank asking them for a break down of all the charges or for the last 6 years worth of statments and enclosed a check for £10 to cover the cost. They sent me a huge load of paper work and i brough a highliter to mare all the charges. I then noted how much it was for the charges and the charges with interest and sent another letter asking for the whole lot  and they offered me more than my charges but less than the full lot so im not complaining 

How are you feeling hun? Im so sorry it didnt work for you  Have you managed to get a review appointment yet??

Luv sally x x

/links


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I'm getting better thanks Sally - obviously gutted that it didn't work and cried a whole heap, but taking solace in the fact that seeing that everything else went ok it must just have been down to the statistics  

I call in the morning for a review appt (gonna be on the phone at 8am!!) seems like you have done ok to get an appt so early - Manchester has a waiting list of about 8 weeks for a review appt  

I have asked my doctor to see if she can get my NHS entitlement moved to Care, unfortunately she left for Mat. leave the week before EC but she named another doctor at the practice to look after it for me so going to call there in the morning too and see what happened there, I might get a review appt quicker if I can go with straight IVF rather than egg share again.


Got quite bad belly ache too but not as bad as it was before I had my tubes removed so I can cope with it (I think that I must have had endo in my tubes which caused the scarring and really bad period pains)

Thanks for the link, gonna have a look now


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Awww hun i hope you are resting up. Have you made your call yet any news?? Im really nervous about tomorrow now  

I was wondering if anyone had any ideas on what i should be asking tomorrow ? I will ask why i had poor fertility, can i ES again and WHEN  

Im so tired Lily has had me awake most of the nite coz her spots were itchy and sore   and then at 4:30am she wanted to get up   Oh well i have got plenty to be getting on with   Me and dh are going to the travel agents later to book a trip to Euro Disney for a couple of nites    Cant wait. The kids deserve a treat bless them  I just dont know how much to take with me   

Maz good luck for Wed hunni      If there is anything ya wanna know about the ec at notts just pm me hun.

Kate how are you hun? Any sign of af yet so ya can get ya tests done?

Em how is willow is she ok now?

Luv sally x x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Yeah calledand postedf on the other site about it but in short I have an apppointment in August    August!!!!!!!!

Apparently with euro disney this year kids under 7 play and stay free (been advertised on tv a fair bit) so thta should keep the cost down a little.


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Sally - found this, might help for tomorrow

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49609.0

Certainly gonna take a look for myself


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey there Ladies well I have just had my baseline screening done. The result should be in by tomorrow... ^fingers crossed^ all is well. It was last time. So Hopefully. I have a 10hr shift tomorrow so it will be on my mind all day.
Sally I'm sure you will have a wicked time in Disneyland I would love to take Lennon there.
Hope everybody is okay.. 
I feel so tired I just want to ^chill^  still have the shopping to do yet. Oh what joys life bring.
Think I might get an early night tonight anyway.. big   to all 
Any photo's from Kelly yet?? ^wub pink^


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey that hurts your eyes just looking at it... lol


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Iccle one    Thanks hun thats great. Least i know what to ask now. Think i will take notes with me so i can ask them all. Our appointment will last hrs   

Starfaith i thought i needed glasses when i ready your post   I hope you get god results tomorrow hun   I have been back to the travel agents and its a 12hr trip    WOnt get there till 19:30 the first nite so i think i will  take them all swimming in the big pool the hotel has and then an early nite for early rise  . Its gonna be packed there though and prob take half the day to get on a ride   Oh well i hope its sunny so i can get a tan  

Luv sally x x


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey Sally when are you looking at going away then? Is there no other way you could get there earlier? Which Disneyland are you going to.. There are a few.[bgcolor=#b00000][/bgcolor]
I love to have a tan... Other wise I am pastey & people think I look Ill.I know I shouldn't but I have a sunbed once a week. That will all stop soon ^nod^ Well I gave up smoking over two years ago now so I'm only doing a little damage now...
Yes I will Go to bed with my  tonight.
The only thing I am worried about is going on the pill as years ago I was really bad on it. I fainted twice then ended up going to hospital as I had symptoms like eptopic. My body didn't take to it. But I think my recipients AF is about the same as mine so I don't know...


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Had my review today and it went really well   The cons said there is no reason why it didnt work. Eggs are fine no probs at all with them   Dh's   fine no probs with that ( apart from it being low but fine for icsi ) It was just one of those things  . He cant see any reason why i cant ES again but its got to go to the ES co-ordinator for her to decide but i spoke to her when i got my BFN and she said that she didnt see a problem with it so looks like all go   . I will ring her Monday and have a talk with her about it. The cons said to give it 3 months for my hormone level to get back to normal so he said AUGUST      Im really happy with that. My only prob is can i take my buserelin with me to Paris??  

Starfaith im going on the 24th August Cant wait its gonna be really exciting   Its Euro disney we are going to it should be fun coz its there 15th anniversary


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

thats great news hun   i bet your over the moon  

someone posted something on here about taking drugs abroad but not sure where it is, sorry  

take care, love maz xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Maz  for tomorrow honey

Sally glad that the review went well
fab news that you can egg share again
re drugs and taking abroad
You will be fine get a letter from either your clinic or your gp and all will be fine and dandy 

starfaith how r u sweetie

Carrie hows u honey

Lou hope u and wiggle are ok

Rhonda hows u diddling any news on recipient

Iccle one i was so sorry to read of your bfn i hope that your review in august brings positive news

Ruth lovely to hear from you how r u and kerescen oh and lee!

love to anyone i missed

Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02/06    

kellydallard  21/05/07  and    

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  Oct 2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

Fuzzier   born 26/12/06   

Tweetie  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept  Baby charlie   

Endometriosislass  born 31/05/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12/06   Scan 22/12   

Aweeze   . ES/DIVF            

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/IVF         

CJ ICSI/ES    scan 15/03     

Ebjones ES/IVF (CRM)       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES       

Emmyloupink (CRM London) ES      

Allybee (Lister) ES/IVF Testing 10/05        

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Mouse14 ES D/R 16/05    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Essa (Cromwell Darlington) counselling appt 07/12    

starfaith (salisbury) D/R 13/07    

Rhonda ES/IVF TX cancelled OHSS  2nd es postponed  

Evette (cromwell London) 1st ES/ICSI pill 19/05, clinic appt 07/06    

Egg share inbetweenies​
Kateag(Lister) ... 1st ES cycle abandoned 2nd ES   bloods 11/06   

caz nox (cromwell swansea) ES/IVF   ES no 2 July 

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham)   2nd ES August   

MJP (Lister)   FET May/june  

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Tinaxxx (bourn hall) awaiting decision on e/s     

wishing4miracle (Lister) 04/07   pill 23/05 D/R 12/06 

Dolphin01 ES/IVF TX mid 2007  

   honorary Members  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) straight IVF  Testing 24/06      

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Birdiew ES (cromwell Darlington)  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS (4 frosties) ES/IVF  feb/mar 07  taking time out  

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) Jan 07   FET april  

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   3rd ES/ICSI   f/u appt 02/04 saving for straight ICSI

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned  april 07   

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Hello Girls well FANTASTICnews. My nurse called me today at work to tell me FSH levels are fine so I should be injecting on the 20th June around about that time..     . I have my appointment on the 19th to discuss how to do the injectins.( etc) One whole month Early.... 
I do not need to go on the pill either which is Fab....
My Dr does not use the pill at all he does not agree with in in these situations.. 
That Call has made my day..^partyhat^ 
I will have to try & change my ticker now....
Hope all you ladies are doing well...


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Starfaith thats great news hun. Did you maen you start June or July?? Coz you put you have injection training on the 19th a month before you start?? I bet you cant wait to cet started now  

Luv sally x x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Sally - I have been keeping an eye out for your post! well done! 

Hello all, for me, just waiting for AF - I think I have ovualted this week so hopefullt AF will arrive in two weeks - actually I am in no rush as we are moving house soon!


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Just wanted to say Hello to you all....

Em - We are all fine thankyou Hun....Kerecsen is growing up so quickly...He's getting his new bike from the shop today so he is extremely happy  

Maz - Great amount of eggs Hun...  for everything...

Hope everyone else is well...

Luv Ruth xx


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey Sally. I will start injecting this month. I need to change my ticker.... 
I was due to start next month originally...
So Excited   
Hope everybody is well


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow starfaith not long now then      Exciting aint it. How you feeling about the injections? I was so scared i nearly fainted on injection training    But i became a pro at it. ( just remind me i said that on my turn   ) Its really easy.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Kate where are you? I have noticed that you havent been round for a few days   Is everything ok hun ??

Luv sally xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Sally

Kates pc is poorly
Shes had to take it back to apple who are fixing it so she has no pc access at home

shes ok just fed up of waiting for af

Em


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Girls 

hope it is alright for me to join you. 

I am egg sharing at Lister. I speak to Em and Kate already. I am due to down reg 16 June and this will be my first experience at IVF.

I am excited to start tx but am also weary on how I will respond. I am hoping all this tx will finish by 21 July as I have a holiday booked. Otherwise dh and kids will go without me 

I live in Denmark and the clinics here are very good but they have never heard of egg share and are quite surprised when I tell people how it is done here.

mitch
xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Mitch   Good luck with your tx hun   I had my first ICSI in April/May and i responded really well to the drugs. But i only got 1 embie so it didnt work for me. My consultant wa very positive about it though and said it was just one of theose things   Im starting again in August and cant wait

Em tahnks for letting me know about Kate i was beginig to worry about her


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

hi Sally, saw your posts on your tx. Its good that you are going to start again.  where are u having tx?

mitch
xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Morning girls

How are you all

Mitch welcome honey

Sally how r u

Ruth hope your doing ok

Maz         coming your way

rhonda hope your ok

starfaith do you know what day you start jabbing i can then update you on the list
 for the injection training

Love to anyone i missed
Em


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Mitch im at Care in Nottingham. I think they are fantastic   Although i was a little   Coz the consultant i saw the other day did my EC/ET so he has seen my foo   

Hi em im ok waiting for a call about poppy ( my shih tzu puppy ) she has gone to the dog groomers to be clipped coz she was getting too shaggy. Its her first time and she has been gone over 3hrs   I have gone out and brought her a new coat to keep her warm coz its gonna be a big shock to her   If i can figure out how to get pics on here then i will get one of her and post it


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Afternoon Ladies hope you are all good today...
Em I am not sure if It will be the day after? 
Sally do you know? How long after your training did you start??
Or maybe the 23rd. Can't really remember..I know it will be around that time...


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

^jumping^   Just Had a call my delievery will be here on Wednesday total of £628.24.
This is it now I feel so.....
I don't know.........
I just want this to happen so much.
Wednesday was 3yrs My mum has been gone...So bad day then So please God let this work I need some  at least in this life...
So Excited as you can tell....


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Starfaith i did my injection training on the day i started tx  so cant help you on that one. Didnt they tell yo what day of your cycle you would be starting on? It should be on your protocol?? When i got my drugs i cried   I was so scared about it but i dont know why coz i was fine


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

I can't remember. Does 21 sound right. When I am on the phone I was so excited to hear it would be this month I just didn't take much else in.....  
I have a phobia of needles but I just have this urge to do it myself.
But if I can't & Mike can't I will have it done at work by the sisters..... So all is good.. 
the days seem to be flying by now... 
I have been working so many hours already. Tomorrow evening we have a function on. Faberge Eggs.. The russian ones. So I will be working 7am-2pm 4pm-11pm.
Really wanted to go out with DH tomorrow evening as I


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Ha Ha Ha Ha - I cried when I got my meds too - those big needles scared the life out of me  

Starfaith, I did my needle training the week before I started, I think that it doesn't much matter, I was terrifoed about injecting too and thought that dh would have to do it but I did the practice one at the hospital and was too scared to let dh near me then


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Yes it doesn't matter it will be soon ^partyhat^


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

I am a little confused girls so please help me if you can. When you down reg and then go for your baseline scan. Are you told to stim from there and do you still sniff while you inject on stimming?

Sorry for not posting on anyone yet but I am just catching up on everyone stages and my brain is not the fastest ticker in the block  I'm not thick just a bit dizzy  

mitch
x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya mitch

just a quick post as need to get dressed and ready for hospital

You d/r until you have your trigger injection about 36 hrs before egg collection

Em


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Mitch i had to ring the clinic later in the day after my baseline coz they have to check the blood results and then they tell you on the phone if you can start stimms. But yes you will still sniff everyday while stimming and then on the night you have your hcg you stop all drugs.

There is *no way* i would let dh anywhere near me with a needle   I was that wound up coz im needle phobic i nearly passed out. Point is i didnt feel a thing  

Well im getting my hair cut tomorow coz im off on a girls nite out. I havent had a drink since feb so after a half i will be tiddly dooed   lol. I think im looking forward to it  Oh and the dustbin men went past my huge conker tree today and ripped a huge 35 foot branch down and its covering the road so everyone has to swerve to miss it. But i was out at the time and the council still havent been out to move it   And its not open tomorrow so i will now have to wait till monday now


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya girls, 

Maz, so sorry I havent been around to say WELL DONE YOU!!!!! Brilliant news and good luck for tomorrow!!!

Sally, thanks for worrying about me hunny bun!!! Really glad your follow up went so well, and have a great holiday!!! When are you thinking of starting tx again??

Rhonda hope you are ok hun. 

Hiya!!

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

hiya girls  

its been a while since i posted   i keep getting all confused  

how is everyone?

kate, yay your comp is fixed   hows boo and diego?  

sally lol at you getting drunk on half, try my tip, you go to the bar alone, order a coke and tell the girls its got vodka in it   i can drink all my mates under the table  

mitch welcome to the thread hun 

starfaith, em, rhonda, ruth, caz and iccle one (and anyone else ive missed  ) sending you all loads of love and         

my belly isn't as sore now altho it still hurts down my left side   i look really big! easily 5/6 months pg i feel embaressed. i even wore my coat to go up the school to hide my tum   oh well i will have a good excuse for it soon hopefully 

i'll try and get on over the weekend, love maz xxx


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey my lovelies,

Sorry for my absence........ I've been feeling a little   recently and didn't want to put any negativity on anyone.
Just wanted to pop in and say I'm thinking of you all, and I love you all very much.     

Give me time and I'll be back........

Big hugs and kisses, Rhonda.xxxx
P.S. Kate I just *had* to sort out your bubbles, you were on an 8!!


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Evening Ladies....

I wanted to say hello to you all....I'm off to Blackpool for the weekend it should be fun I do like a good old fair ride  
Been on the Pepsi max loads of times so may see what else they have got...But my favourite one is an old one but a good one..The wild mouse...I just love that one....

Hope you all have a great weekend
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

have a great time ruth

the only pepsi max i know is the drink


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Em -


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Good luck for ET PCBH - its tomorrow isn't it??

It's a piece of cake compared to ET, Oh and I'll have to remember that drink tip cos I am such a lightweight


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Just popping in to say  Maz for the 

Sending lots of        and        

Lots of love

Emxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

good luck PCBH for tomorrow hun

mitch
x


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey Girls...
Well feeling a little low  
Our friends daughter had her baby girl when she was 16yrs. Her daughter is now 10months old.  
She is now 17yrs old.I found out tonight that she is 6weeks    
It is so unfair. She hardly has her 10month old her friends & family seem to do it all for her. 
I mean I suppose I should say   But I feel so upset. Also Two different fathers. 
Oh well sorry girls I'm just have a big moan....
All I seem to see lately is pregnant women... It cant be helped Me just jealous
Hope everybody is well


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya starfaith

I just wanted to send you a big 

I have had similar to contend with over the years of my infertility 

It is so very hard to deal with i realise

Be kind to yourself and give yourself a little pampering

I hope that very soon you shall be in a similar situation

thinking of you sweetie

Love Emxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2007)

hello girls 

im PUPO woohoo    
thank you all for you good luck wishes   phoebe and pheobo are tucked up nicely   check out the piccy, they look like there daddy     

em thanks for your comment on my profile babe 

starfaith, im sorry you are feeling so low hun, i know its hard but you will feel better soon    

sorry girls ive got loads to do, i'll be back soon, loadsa love to you all, maz xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02/06    

kellydallard  21/05/07  and    

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  Oct 2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

Fuzzier   born 26/12/06   

Tweetie  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept  Baby charlie   

Endometriosislass  born 31/05/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12/06   Scan 22/12   

Aweeze   . ES/DIVF            

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/IVF         

CJ ICSI/ES    scan 15/03     

Ebjones ES/IVF (CRM)       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES       

Emmyloupink (CRM London) ES      

Allybee (Lister) ES/IVF Testing 10/05        

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Mouse14 ES D/R 16/05 stims 15/06    

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
wishing4miracle (Lister) 04/07   pill 23/05 D/R 12/06    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Essa (Cromwell Darlington) counselling appt 07/12    

starfaith (salisbury) D/R 21/06 stims 13/07    

Rhonda ES/IVF TX cancelled OHSS  2nd es postponed  

Evette (cromwell London) 1st ES/ICSI pill 19/05, clinic appt 07/06     

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham)   2nd ES D/R 08/07   

Egg share inbetweenies​
Kateag(Lister) ... 1st ES cycle abandoned 2nd ES   bloods 11/06   

caz nox (cromwell swansea) ES/IVF   ES no 2 July 

MJP (Lister)   FET May/june  

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Tinaxxx (bourn hall) awaiting decision on e/s     

Dolphin01 ES/IVF TX mid 2007  

   honorary Members  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) straight IVF  Testing 24/06      

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Birdiew ES (cromwell Darlington)  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS (4 frosties) ES/IVF feb/mar 07  taking time out  

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) Jan 07   FET april  

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   3rd ES/ICSI   f/u appt 02/04 saving for straight ICSI

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned  april 07   

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks Girls I'm feeling a little better today Just finished first shift at work.. Burnt my arm on cabbage water...     hurt....
Maz hope your 2ww Goes quick for you!  
Oh well not long until I get my parcel so I should try & cheer up. 
Things could be worse. Don't know how.  
Hope you girls are having a good weekend
loads of love x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya girls!

MAZ! YAY!!! PUPO!!! Well done you! So glad it all went well and you have your bubbas snuggled up nicely!!

Comp still  not back, hopefully tomorrow so will catch up with everyone then!

xxxx

Rhonda, thanks hun! Bubble monster got it in for me! Hope you feeling bit better hun. x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have got good news   and bad news  
I rang my clinic today to find out for sure if i can egg share again and if i can get it at a reduced rate as i still have loads of drugs. I still have to pay the £500 coz they will be putting me on 225 of menopur   Really dont know why coz i was only on it for 6 days coz i over stimmed  And also if i got a private pescription then i would have to pay for all my blood tests   But the good news is i start next month    Im waiting for af now (due any day but first after bfn so might be late ) and then i start on the next af   Im so excited now i cant wait. To be honest its such a big shock coz i wasnt ready for that i was expecting August   

Starfaith i wont be too far behind you now  

Maz Great news hun. How you feeling??      

Kate any news on when ou will be starting??

Em i brought a caravan    We have a pitch booked for Mablethorpe next weekend and we are taking poppy too so it will be her first holiday. Cant wait im dead excited  

Iccle one how are ou hun?

Hi rhonda, mouse and everyone else i missed hope you are all ok.
Im gonna sort out a new ticker now  

Luv sally x x


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Thats fantastic News sally.  we will have to do a af dance and you will soon be off.                

I start d/r on saturday so you will be off pretty quick. Will u go on the pill first again?

I am getting a bit nervous now because I got told the headaches were quite bad, as I get bouts of migraines I wonder if it will effect that? 

mitch
xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

mitch i suffer from migraines but i only had one during d/r and that was the one i always get before af comes, i drank no end of water so i think that helped.

sally great news hun, it wont be long til you have your bfp  

kate, have you got your comp back yet? bet you feel like youve lost a leg hey  

ive had some achey pain all day, like a mild af pain   my boobs are soooo sore too but thats down to the cyclogest.
also (this is wierd) my scalp is so itchy, not all over just at the back  my hairs getting greasy faster than before but its not that greasy at the min so i dunno why its so itchy.

anyway thats it from me for now    

love maz xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Mitch i didnt go on the pill last time. My es co-ordinator is matching me now  . I didnt get any headaches at all with d-reg. I think the onl thing i had was tiredness   If af turns up on time i will be in my 2ww when i go to paris   Least it will take my mind off it  

Maz achey pain is good hun


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks girls thats reassuring. 

I thought all egg sharers went on pill. You learn something new everyday   Paris never been although I would like to. You are going to see Mickey aren't you.
YOu will have a fab time Sally  

Maz I haven't got as far as you yet,but, I keep hearing that is normal. Itchhy scalp hmmm Is it warm over there? Thats a new one on me I'm afraid   

BIG hello to everyone

mitch
xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I'm ok thanks Sally   well done you, I replied to you on the other thread cos I saw that first  


Hey Mitch - I got a d'reg headache - a three week headache  , it wasn't that bad not bad enough to have a paracetamol but there all the time

Well done PCBM   funny what you said about them looking like your dh, my mm said that mine had my nose  

Hi everyone else sorry not more personal but homemade strawberry flan is a callin !!!!


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi there ladies.

Sorry i haven't been on here for a while, just haven't had much to report on. I have been reading the posts though.

Still d/r, but start stimming on Friday. It'll bve nice to start something different. Had my first scan on Monday, god i thought the lady was dynorodding!   Everything was clear, and lining was really thin which is good. Blood test was fine too.

I am feeling soooo tired at the moment and have a slight headache most of the time, not bad enough to take paracetamol. I'm trying really hard to drink 2 litres of water a day and i've started eating brazil nuts. I want to drink some milk too, but don't think i could stomach it, can't drink milk on it's own.

Maz, hope you are doing ok with the dreaded 2ww. Stay Positive.
Sally - Good luck with your next tx.
A big hello to everyone else. Sending lots of  and   .

Love Mouse x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Im in need of some advise please ladies.

When i had my review i was told that i would be on 150 of menopur instead of 225 coz i had loads of little follies last time and my elevels went high and they thought they were gonna have to cancle ec or put off et  I was only on 225 of menopur for 5 days then 1 day at 150 then i had to stop taking it and coasted for the rest of the time. But i had to be scanned and have blood tests everyday.
When i had my phone call yesterday i was told that i would be on the same dose as before  My es coordinator had sent it to the top man there so he could say if i could es again and he was the one who said i should stay on the 225. When i told her what was said at my review she said not to worry coz they will keep a close eye on me 
Well i received a letter today and its the one they send the gp. It said how *i was at risk of OHSS so reducing my drugs* This was written by the doctor who i had my review with. Im totally confused now coz OHSS was never brought up in my review and im so worried about it. I tried to call my es coordinator but she was busy and i wont be able to get her now till monday 
Luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya hun, 

I wouldnt worry too much (I know its hard) they will probably keep you on the same dose as although you had lots of little follies that could have developed they didnt, so they want to make sure you will still get a good number again. What they will probably do is bring you in for your first scan earlier so that they can change the dose if they need to. 225 for 5 days isnt a lot at all, so you have plenty of room for movement. 

I think with the letter they are just trying to cover all bases, but when you speak to your es co ordinator on Monday she will probably have a definate answer for you. 

Try not to worry hun, all will be fine!!! 

xxxx


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

We are all very quiet on here today & this evening. So how are we all??


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have been in my caravan all evening giving it a good clean and putting all my stuff in it before it goes off to the storage place   Im so tired now so im gonna go to bed


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

hiya girls 

sally just noticed your ticker, well done you!! keep it up your nearly there  

as for my itchy scalp, i had a nice long hair wash at jons salon along with a treatment. it seems alot better now, 
oooooo ooooooooo oooooooooo guese who's going blonde again?   im gonna get rid of the blue/green (midlife crisis over) im gonna have blonde and caramel colours put through the top and a just gloss underneath, everytime i have it done he will put more blonde in until eventually in full blonde again  
im not clever enough to be a brunette  

loadsa love to you all, a very bored, maz xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya! 

Maz hair sounds lovely, when you having it done? You will have to post a piccie!!

Hows the 2ww going

Where is everyone!!

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Maz i only lost 3lb this week coz i have been straying a bit   But 5lbs left to get t target so im gonna try my hardest this week. I cant belive how cutting down on eating and a slight change in diet can do so much   I even got into my size 12 jeans yesterday   

I need some relaxing so im going for reflexology on Tuesday. Cant wait im hoping it will do some good with my next tx too. 

Kate hun how are you doing? Any news on when you can start yet?

Luv sally x x


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

kate, i was gonna have it done on the 25th but thats the day after testing  i know if its neg i really wont be able to sit in the salon with all the girls hugging me  

i should be having it done before my birthday (1st july)

the 2ww is sending me loopy, im so bored, i want symptoms then i dont want any  
arghhhhhhhh i just want it over with, at least im in single figures until test day now  

how are you anyway, my brain is like mush so i dunno how anyone is    

sally i wish i could loose weight by eating better (i wish i could eat better) i thought cos ive given up choc that i would lose a bit but im getting bigger, ive never been a size 10 in my life   im not trying to rub anyones nose in it but i was a size 4/6 before tx   

mwah


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Im sorry, a size 4? What is that shoe size??   Blimey maz!!! Sorry the 2ww is driving you loopy, its horrible isnt it! Not long to go now though hun, am keeping everything crossed for you! 

Sally well done on the weight loss hun! That was quick! What have you cut out? I have lost half a stone but want to lose a lot more over the summer, fingers crossed. I should hopefully be starting again in Sept depending on BT results, cos cant fit it in now!! Well done on the caravan and starting tx hun! 

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

yea kate a size 4 lol 

heres a piccy of my jeans next to a box of cyclogest










(i refuse to chuck them i WILL wear them again!)


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh my god maz you are the same size as m 13yr old daughter     How tall are you? Victoria Beckham eat ya heart out   Thats smaller than a size zero   I used to be a size 8/10 before i had the kids never been there since


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I am due to start my secone ICSI next month after my failed cycle in  May.  Point is im taking the kids to Euro Disney on the 24th August and this af has been late. I have started spotting this morning so not sure yet if day 1 will be today or tomorrow   If i start next month then i will start d-reg roughly on the 16th July for 21 days then start stimms on the 6th August which would put ec on the 20th et 24th    I told them i had my hoilday booked and she said that they could rush my stimms so i get ec earlier   Which i dont like the idea of. Do you think that i should pospone the start of my tx till August and take my d-reg drugs with me or ask if i can do a day 21 start this af ? I have posted on peer too lol

Its been very  quiet in here hope everyone is ok  

luv  sally x x


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Sally. 

You are ready for your next tx, so why not ask for a cd 21 for down regging unless they say there is supposed to be a coupe of months in between cycles. I started on a cycle 21 so give them a call. they can only say no 

I started down regging on saturday, it made me sick on saturday but I put it down to going out the night before, but I still feel sick. One of those things.

Hope your 2ww is not driving you too mad          good luck honey 

mitch
xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh my god look at my new ticker     Im doing a day 21 start which means i start on the 8th July     Should work out that i test the day after i get back from Euro Disney   That will kepp me busy. Me and my recip will be d-regging together so i haope we will both be ready  . How does a day 21 work then? Do i have af while im d-regging? Oh god im so excited now. Hope dh doesnt mind   We still need to find £850 for the ICSI yet   Oh well i dont care we will get it  

My BIG 42" tv came today and its HUGE   It was dh who wanted it we only had a little 28" so its a massive differance   Its hurting my eyes


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Yay sally!

Yep when you have cd 21 and start down regging (like me)  they say your af will kick in about 2-3 days later.

This what I am now waiting for. I too am going to be on a funpark kinda holiday too on my 2ww so good luck 

mitch
xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Sally thats fantastic news honey

So pleased for you 

lots of        

Maz i have replied to you else where

   is watching you!

      

Starfaith r u stimming yet
hope that all is going well

Ruth hope your ok

lou hope you and wiggle are well

Mitch  for your baseline on friday        

mouse14 happy stimming honey hope you are growing lots of lovely follies

Hayley hope the d/r is going well

love to anyone i missed

Em


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Congrats Sally - I AF as normal on day 30 of my cycle - aww well done, so pleased you get to start again so soon


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks iccle one. I cant belive how quickly its happening now   And with it being a day 21 start its gonna be a loads quicker cycle.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

WOW its very quiet in here  

I got a txt at 4:30am today to say my sister has gone into labour. Bout time too coz she was due on the 14th   And she best hurry up coz its her birthday tomorrow (17) and she really didnt want to have him then. But looks like she will be in hospital still though dont think they let you out too quickly with your first do they?

I have got my first reflexology today. Not sure what to expect but im looking forward to it. Even if all it does is relax me it will be worth it


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hello ladies,

So sorry I've been AWOL!!! I'm sure you all understand. 

Sallyanne hows you sister doing?? Had the baby yet?? Lots of      coming her way. 

Maz my goodness, can't believe you've only got 5days until you test. Sorry I've been such a a bad FF, and not been around for most of your   I'll all be over soon, and you'll have the exciting news of being pregnant!!!      for your  

Kate how you doing honey? Feeling very excited for your September start. It'll be here before you know it!! 

Em how are you and Willow? Bet she's getting so big now!

To all my other Egg Sharers, I hope you're all well. I think of you all the time!!

Well my sweeties, just thought I'd give you an update on me.... I had a phonecall from the hospital yesterday and it looks as if things are well with the recipient again. My nurse has to talk to my consultant, but if he say's it ok to proceed, then I could be starting tx in 2weeks!!!     I really don't want to get my hopes up, but how great would that be, just in time for the school hols, and I could put all my focus and energy on it. So please keep your fingers crossed for me. Will pop in and let you know what they decide!

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Rhonda great to see you back hun   Would be great if you started in 2 weeks coz then we would be cycle buddies   My sister has had a baby boy called Owen my mum has just sent me a picture of him on my phone he is soooooo like his mum and looks big. Dont know his weight yet will know more about it when my mum gets home

Luv sally x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02/06    

kellydallard  21/05/07  and    

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  Oct 2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

Fuzzier   born 26/12/06   

Tweetie  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept  Baby charlie   

Endometriosislass  born 31/05/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12/06   Scan 22/12   

Aweeze   . ES/DIVF            

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/IVF         

CJ ICSI/ES    scan 15/03     

Ebjones ES/IVF (CRM)       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES       

Emmyloupink (CRM London) ES      

Allybee (Lister) ES/IVF Testing 10/05        

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Mouse14 ES  Testing 13/07     

wishing4miracle (Lister) 04/07   2nd ES  Testing 14/07    

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Honnybee (Lister) D/R 16/06 baseline 22/06 stims 22/06 EC 05/07    

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Evette (cromwell London) 1st ES/ICSI pill 19/05, D/R 14/06 Baseline 27/06     

starfaith (salisbury) D/R 21/06 stims 13/07    

Rhonda ES/IVF TX cancelled OHSS  2nd es D/R 3rd July    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham)   2nd ES D/R 08/07   

Egg share inbetweenies​
Kateag(Lister) ... 1st ES cycle abandoned 2nd ES   bloods 11/06   

caz nox (cromwell swansea) ES/IVF   ES no 2 July 

MJP (Lister)   FET May/june  

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

Tinaxxx (bourn hall) awaiting decision on e/s     

Dolphin01 ES/IVF TX mid 2007  

   honorary Members  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) straight IVF may/june, now saving for FET    

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS (4 frosties) ES/IVF feb/mar 07  taking time out  

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) Jan 07   FET april  

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   3rd ES/ICSI   f/u appt 02/04 saving for straight ICSI

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned  april 07   

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well well ladies not posted on ere in ages......

sally-good to see youre gettin started soon.i started dr last tuesday and go onto stims tomorro.good luck 

rhonda-so happy to see that you maybe startin again soon.hopefully it will be happenin in acouple of weeks.good luck 

honeybee-you again  youre gettin around abit,but i cant talk so am i 

pcbh-hows your 2ww gettin on? 

and hello to anyone else.start stims tomorro.all excited

good luck to all you ladies      

hayley


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Maz hunni you have gone very quiet hope you are ok          

Hayley have you had any side effects with your d-reg? Im hoping i miss out again like last time   Im getting really nervous about it to be honest coz i know now of the things that can go wrong  

My sister gave birth to a baby boy called owne weighing 8lb at 4:30pm yesterday. Im not happy with the care she received and think they want reporting for it   
But mum and son are doing fine and hopefully i will get to see them both later and give them both lots of kisses and cuddles


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I read about the level of care that your sister got on the other forum and I definitely think that she has grounds for a complaint. 

Fair enough that the midwives are understaffed but it's down to the healthcare trust to get extras in - and the NHS "saved" 550 million quid last year not hard to see where they saved it, is it?


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey my lovelies,

Looks like I'm starting tx again very soon!!! Just waiting to hear back from the hospital to make sure my recipient hasn't got any    booked, so it's all go go go!!
Check out my ticker!   That's what I'm hoping for anyway! Could be starting on 3rd of July....so excited!

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx

Just seen that we could be cycle buddies Sallyanne!! Excellent!
Also does anyone know why the amount of posts we've done doesn't come up now unless your a Charter member or moderator I'm a bit confused!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Rhonda        Excellent news hun. I will only be a couple of days behind you  . I have had my protocol today and they have dropped my menorur to 150iu instead of 225iu coz on the letter to the doctors it said i was at high risk of OHSS


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi there.

Rhonda, nice to see you're back on track, Good luck with your tx.

Went to clinic today to have another scan. They found 21 follies, 12 of which are fairly big and 9 are small.    The lining is 13mm thick. Is this good? Haven't really been told if it's good or bad, or if they need it to be more.
I can't believe i'm coming to the end of the tx, week today i'll have 2 little beans on board. How exciting!!!

Another thing. I met one of the girls i've been talking to on here at the clinic. We have ours scans on the same days, ec and et on the same days. It is so strange to finally meet someone you have been talking to for ages.

Take care everyone,

Mouse x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya!!

Rhonda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!               I am so BL**DY pleased for you hun!!! Wooohoooo!!! 11 days to go!! YAY! And I dont even mind you wont be my cycle bud!!!! YAY!!!

Sally, glad you got it all sorted hun and now doing a day 21, bet you cant wait!!! Good luck hun. x

Mouse, hiya hun, well done on the follies, have replied to the other post. 

Hiya girlies!!!
xxxxx


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

I can't believe this!!!!    there is a possibility that my recipient _might_ be going away for a couple of days at the end of July........ right when EC is due!!!!
I'll find out for definite whats happening on Monday, I probably sound really selfish, but I hope she doesn't!! It would just put things back another month and my 2ww would be going into September when I'm due to start a new term with a new class!!
Oh why are things so difficult....... 
Please keep your fingers crossed for me, I'm so ready to start.xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Maz first of all where are you sweetheart 
Just wanted to wish you lots of positive vibes for tomorrows test date
hoping and praying for you

Sally wow the days really are going down quick 
scary 
how r u feeling
hope your having a lovely time in mablethorpe which park are you staying at

Rhonda oh sweetie i hope that you dont have to delay
but if you do u can be my cycle buddy  you can proceed as planned

Mitch and Hayley and Mouse14 hope the stimming is going well

Kate hope your having an ok weekend

Iccle one hope your doing ok
when is your review

starfaith how is the d/r going

Lou hope you and wiggle are well

love to anyone else i missed

Em


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for thinking of me Heffalump especially as I'm only an occasiomnal visitor to this thread.

My review is on Monday   alreday said that I'm ready for the egg share lists again, so hopefully they'll have another match in few weeks (Blood group issues)


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Iccle one

Your more than welcome sweetie

 for your appt on monday

I hope that its not too long before you get matched up 

lots of luck honey

Em


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

hello girls   sorry i dunno if i am pregnant or not   ive got a poll going on 2ww boards if anyone wants to see my test.

either way on the cheap ones i did (all last week) although i had a very feint line it hasnt got any darker so i dont know what that means  

love maz xxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Whoo hoo Maz - I saw your pic and as far as I'm concerned there is a definite line there!!!!! 

Don't worry about how dark or light it is as even tests in the same batch can have different amounts of dye on them which can affect how dark the line comes up anyway! A line is a line as they say! 

Check out www.peeonastick.com - might help a bit.

Rather than worring about the cheap tests etc - why not pop out and treat yerself to a CB digital? I had exactly the same reaction as you on my first 2 pregnancies - is it a line or not? Is it dark enough? etc and the relief when I peed on the digital stick this time and just simply saw the word "pregnant" was definitely worth the few extra quid! 

Well I'm gonna stick my neck out here and wish you mahoosive CONGRATS! 

Lou
XXX  

/links


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

thanks aweeze  

i was just on that site   ive rang care, they said to do another test on weds to se if it gets any darker

        
love maz xxxx

(oh hows wiggle doin?  )


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Maz - sod the line getting darker - get a digital!!!!!!

Wiggle is wiggling like I could never have imagined. Had a 25wk check on Friday and when checking fundal height, GP says larger than average   holy moley! 

Will keep fingers crossed for you Maz  

Lou
XXX


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

you will have a nice labour then   i was told brandon was really small and would be no more than 6lbs, well he was really long and 7lb10 so it shows how much they know  

which digi test did you use?


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

^sacred^ that's right Maz - scare the pants off me - you old baggage!!!!

I used Clearblue Digital - there was 2 in the pack and I think they cost about £13 but well worth the money! I remember so clearly my previous test days (14dp3dt) holding the test in the bedroom window turning it at different angles to try and determine whether it was a line or not a line (they were standard clearblues). It was all so much easier this time when I just saw the words!

Lou
XXX


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Maz

I had a look at your pic (and voted)





Congrats honey - you look pregnant to me!!!!!!!!  

I would for sure get another test - the CB digitals are about £20 from my local Boots, but it would be well worth to stop you worrying wouldn't it?

Well done


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

thanks girls, ive gotta try and get dh to take me to boots hey  

lou i dint mean to scare you, in fact when i went into labour with brandon (i had a bath before i went in and shave my legs, pits and bikini line  ) i was in the labour suite, they gave me a mobile epidoodle, i fell sleep, woke up by a nurse sayin 'miss C' time to wake up and push. 2 pushes and he was out, 5 hours 1 min exact from 1st contraption to birth (sorry im a hunni fan on eastenders) giving birth is the easy bit  

how are you iccle one? ive been really ignoprant lately and dont know how anyone is  

love maz xxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Maz - check out the supermarket as I found them cheaper and they often have deals on pg tests. 

You didn't really scare me hun - actually I'm quite chilled about the labour thing at the mo and I also know that my funal height could be bigger because I started off with twins (well that's what the doc said). By the way I love he hunni phrases too and in my house an epidural will always be an epidoodle!!!!

Right off to carry on knitting a cardi that I'm working on (yeh I know domesticated or what!) 

Lou
XXX


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Congrats Maz!! Looks like a def to me!! Although I would be straight down to boots to get a clearblue, no way I could wait til wednesday!!

Congrats hun!!!

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

im gonna try and wait til weds 

whether this pg is gonna be or not i can say right now i am pregnant  (at least until a test proves either way on weds)

who am i kidding, i might make it til tues


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi.

I had my last stimms scan today before EC on Wednesday. They found a good number of follies. 17 follies are all 14mm, so should have a mature eggs in them. The rest are smaller. The lining is good too.

The nurse still told me to drink plenty of water and watch out for any symptoms of ohss.  I'm a bit of a hypochrondriac sometimes, so the thought of getting ohss is freaking me out a bit, i've heard some horror stories. What a wimp! I'm not suffering from any symptoms at the mo, just a tiny bit of bloating. Do you think i'll be alright?

Love Mouse x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi mouse good luck with your ec hun. Dont worry about OHSS i was on the verge of having it last time coz i had a large number of follies but i didnt feel ill either. Didnt even feel bloated     Just do as the nurses say and drink plenty. 

I paid for my drugs today and they are coming wednesday      ant wait its getting closer now less than 2 weeks    Im not getting my hopes up though coz i now know what to expect  

Maz congrats hun i voted on a   too. Have you tested again yet?

Luv sally x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Good Luck Mouse14

for EC

on wednesday

  

for lots of lovely eggies

Love Emxx

      ​


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey my lovelies,

Just to let you know all is well and I start D/R next Tuesday!! So Em could you please put my start date as 3rd July!! We just can't wait!!

Will come on tomorrow for a proper chat,

Lots of love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Rhonda i have replied to you on the otehr thread well done hun bet you are so excited  

I have got a headache doesnt help that i have just scoffed a box of choc fingers    I never eat choc so dont know why i wanted them   Oh well back to my diet tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

i caved in and tested again today, with a tesco test (25miu like the one i did on sunday)
the line is sooooo faint, and it took 4 mins to come up (test says check in 3-4 mins confirm at 10)
shouldnt it be getting darker by now? not lighter!

looks like my   is turning into a 

im gutted


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Maz hun Im really sorry. 

I have sent you a message but dont give up yet. 

xxxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Don't give up til the fat lady sings - I had a show before I tested and still wouldn't take it unti test day.

The nurses said to me that if you have even a small bleed right before test day and get a neg then you are *probably* not pregnant. If I hadn't had a full bleed they would have asked me to test again a couple of days later.

If you get a BFN on your test day and haven't bled - it doesn't mean you have a BFN, you have to test again three days later and if it is still the same you have to go see them (I think for a blood test).

You have a line - no matter how faint. It could be that you had a late implantation and are producing a tiny bit of the hormone. I think I read on a website that it doubles every three days, and have read of women here that have tested the day before official day and got a BFN then again on test day got a BFP.

Try to stay positive and see what tomororw brings.


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey Maz are your clinic not going to do your test but Blood? That would be definite wont it? Maybe call them again....   Hope you are okay..      loads of


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Maz hunni dont give up hope        Like everyone else has said its not over yet. Could just be one of those things. REMEMBER what i told you about my friend took about 6 tests to show up properly hun


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks girls, i would be lost without you all  

im doing the other tesco test tomoro as well as clearblue digital.
ive got to ring the clinic at 3 to let them know, if its still faint positive then they said i will have to go in for a blood test.

like an idiot ive searched all over the internet and its not looking good  

love maz xxx


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi everyone.

I have EC tomorrow. I am really bricking it at the mo. I think i am more worried about getting ohss. I have quite a few follies. Do you think there is a chance of getting ohss. The nurses say not to worry, but i can't help it, it is all so daunting!   My IBS is playing me up because i'm stressing so much.

Woh, i need to calm down i think! ^idiot
Em - Thanks for your message. I'll try to be positive. 

Love Mouse x


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Good luck Mouse for tomorrow. You will be fine remember(((((((( positive thoughts))))))))) that should help you a long a bit, seriously though just keep drinking the water that will help to stop OHSS 
I expect next week I will be saying the same thing 

PCBH I looked on your thing and I  can see a line quite clearly. I really hope all is well for you, Its easy to say don't worry, but please try not to. My fingers are crossed for you tomorrow.  

I am on my 5th injection tonight for stims and I think something is happening, I feel like there is a af type feeling in my side and I have got back ache. Is this how you are supposed to feel?

Not long now Sally      

mitch
xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Mouse you sound just like i did before ec hun. My cycle was almost cancelled a few time coz i had loads of follies and i only got 12 eggs      This time they have lowered my stimms dose and im worrying that i wont get enough eggies now   I guess thet i will just have to wait and see when i get to that stage. 
Just make sure you still drink plenty after ec hun and you will be fine. They wouldnt have let you have your hcg shot if they were worried about OHSS because the hcg would make it worse.    Make sure ou  get plenty f rest after and let us know as soon as you feel well enough to     

Luv sally x x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I second what Sally said Mouse - you'll be fine   good luck for lots of juicy eggs tomorrow


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Just a question for all of you who have done a day 21 start. I will be starting on the 8th with d-reg and was told that my d-reg scan would be around the 24th? Is this right? Seems a long time to me? It says on my protocol that as soon as i have a bleed i need to ring them to get a scan booked.  Do i have to wait a week after af for a d-reg scan?

Luv sally x x


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Sally

I started d/r on 16 and my scan was 22 june my af dd not show up until late afternoon on the 20. so that does seem long to me. They may bring it forward though when you ring them and tell them when af starts.

good luck hun


Kate really chuffed for bits for you, good to see Lena working round your dates.

mitch
x


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi. Just though i'd spend 5 minutes giving you a quick update about my EC today.

Got to hospital at 8am, went down for EC about 11ish. Was so nervous. Didn't help having a trainee anthenatist (sorry can't spell it). She was jabbing away in my hand, flipping painful. Anyway, she couldn't do it, so had to get the main guy to do it.

An hour later, was told they got 17 eggs, but they were a bugger to get out.
So, i get 9 and recepient gets 8. They are busy fertilising now ready for Friday's ET. wooohoooooooooo!

Better go and rest some more now. Still feeling tired though. Bit worried as i only had a mild GA with sedation. Is it normal to still feel like this? Feeling a bit tender in places too. I'm such an unnecessary worrier.

Thanks for your messages,

Love Mouse x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Mouse

I slept from about three in the afternoon through to about 8pm then woke up, had something to eat and went back to sleep at about 11pm, I wouldn't worry too much - I also had ibuprofen for the first 24 hours and then paracetamol for the next day cos I was really sore


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Mouse well done on all the eggs hun!! Great number!!

Hope you start to feel better soon!!

good luck for the call tomorrow. 

xxxx


----------



## ally449 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi
i have my first appointment at care in sheffield on the 12th july where i'll find out if i've been accepted for the egg sharing. 

I would love for some advise on what to expect over the next few months if i am accepted.

Ally x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Mouse thats fantastic news hun      Good luck hun   

Ally welcome to the es thread   With me first i had to have loads of blood tests ( and dh ) and go for councelling and then see the cons. Once i had done all that then i was matched and got started with my treatment. I didnt realise what a rollercoaster IVF is ( only had IUI before ) but everyone on here is fantastic and always here to support you all the time no matter what your prob is. Good luck for the 12th hun   

Luv sally x x

p.s Iccle oe tell me please


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Sally *whisper* - I have rhesus neg blood - that's what takes so long to find a recip


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi there ladies. 

Feeling a bit uncomfortable still, bloating has gone down a little too.
Got the phone call from the clinic this morning. We have 7 out of 9 eggs fertilised. I can't believe we're nearly there. It's so exciting now.      

My DH has got them names already, Bob and Joe the Embryos. After Bob Marley and Joe Strummer his favourite singers.  2pm tomorrow, i'll have them put back in.   

Thanks for your continuing support, your're all great!!!!!

Love Mouse x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Mouse

thats brilliant

lots of luck for ET tomorrow

  

Em


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Well done Mouse


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Iccle one i thought thats what it was i remember you saying its silly maryrose talking in riddles  

Mouse fantastic news hun im so pleased for you     GROW EMBIES GROW    

Cant belive how tired i am tnite had a busy day at the safari park. Im making my tea n then of to bed. Little ily slept in her own bed all night   Its the first time i have slept alone since she was born ( dh on nights ) and i kept my door open all night and kept listening out for her  

Luv to everyone


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Ladies i'm back. 

Just got home from the clinic where i had ET. It all went straight forward. We had 3 2 cell, 1 3 cell, 2 4 cell and a 5 cell embryo. They put a 4 and the 5 back in. They said they were good quality too. I didn't realise they scrapped the cervix before putting them in, cor i felt that. Putting the first bit of the catheter in was even worse! 

Anyway they are in now, Bob and Joe. They looked really good on the screen. My dh is so chuffed, a big broad smile across his face!   The only thing they did say, was that i am at risk of getting OHSS. They checked my ovaries and one of them was 12cm wide, but there is no fluid leaking out which is good.  No wonder i'm a bit uncomfortable. They have told me to drink loads of water and measure each time i go to loo with a jug. I've been a bit paranoid about getting ohss, so i WILL be drinking loads. My clothes still fit, which is also a good sign. Very windy at the mo, but is only coming up the top end. 

Anyway, i think i've babbled on too much now.

Love Mouse, Little Bob and Little Joe.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Mouse i found et very painful. I dont know what he was doing down there but he was there for about 5 mins before he asked for my embie and i was in loads of pain   
Well done on little bob and little joe      Make sure you get plenty of rest


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

wow isnt it quiet in here!

Mouse sending lots of  to you honey 

Sally not long to go now babe      

Iccle one hope your doing ok

Starfish how r u doing

Evette hope all is going well

Maz thinking of you honey 

Ally welcome to the thread 

kate hope your doing ok

Lou and wiggle hope your both well

ruth hope your well

to anyone i missed 

Just a reminder that its egg share chat in the garden area of the chatroom tomorrow at 8pm

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Evening Ladies

Our springer spaniel is poorly...The vet has found a tumor which they are going to remove on Tuesday...They will then be sending it off if we want them to....Well of course we do or how will we know what it is.....
I am really worried though just because he did say that for a tumor to appear where it has is not good...  

I had a good cry about it tonight just because I can't imagine him not being around if it is something serious....To me he is not just a dog,he is my hairy baby boy...And he really is a mummy's boy....

Hope all you wonderful ladies are well?

Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya Ruth

So sorry to hear about your poorly lickle spaniel sweetheart

To many of us our pets arent just a dog/cat or whatever they are part of us and when they are not well we worry just as much as we would if they were our human babies

They are very much part of our hearts
I will keep you and your fur baby in my thoughts and prayers

keep us updated how he is doing
Love Emxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Ruth babes     How awful for you. I love everyone one of my fur babies they are babies to us. I really hope he is ok   

Well im on count down now    less than a week to go cant belive it. Its really flying by now.

Rhonda its our turn now hope all goes well for you hun     Are you stabbing or sniffing? I have to stab all the way   

Maz how are you hunni    hope you are ok hun


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi girls.

Just a quick update from me.

Not in so much pain today, still a bit uncomfortable though. Called the consultant today to give him an update on how i'm feeling. He says i don't need to measure my urine anymore, which is good. No worries of ohss. 

Have had a few af pains this morning and a tiny spot of blood on the toilet paper this morning. Wasn't sure if it was the front or back door!  Feeling fairly positive. Suffering really badly from indigestion today and a couple of dizzy spells. Chewing rennies like their going out of fashion. 

Hope everyone is ok?

Love Mouse x


----------



## ally449 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi everyone

I'm in need of some advise please.... I have just received my results for the day 2 blood test and my fsh is at 8.7 but i needs to be at 8 or below for the egg sharing at CARE . Is it possible to do or take something to lower the level??

Please help

Ally


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Mouse glad you are feeling better hun. Wow those signs are really positive hun     Might be implantation bleed ya had. I hope so  

Ally i dont know much about sorthing out your fsh but i have heard somewhere   that reflexology or acupunctre helps with it. It might be worth you posting on peer support coz they will know more.

Luv sally x x


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Do you know if you are able to take zantac after et?

Mouse x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Sally ooh not long to go honey

Ally, acupuncture is said to help also there are other things if you look on the complimentary therapies board i am sure you will find many postings asking the same question

heres a link to the board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

Mouse sorry i dont know about zantac maybe speak to your clinic or a pharmacist

Ruth how is the little doggie

hugs to anyone i missed
Emxx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Em - Casper (my fur baby) seems so much better today. He really wasn't himself yesterday which is what made me cry but today he seems so much brighter....He is at the vets tomorrow to have the tumor removed which I am very nervous about cause he has never been put under for anything....I will be praying  so hard tomorrow...Thankyou for your kind message Hun...

Sally - Your so right Hun. Its like I have 3 babies (DS plus our 2 doggies) Thankyou for your kind message to Hun...

I hope everyone else is well...

Luv Ruth xx


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

hi everyone sorry not been here for a while had problems with computer but also not been well. im 2 weeks off having our baby girl they are bringing me on 4 weeks early due to kidney problems im in pain alot of the time but be worth it hope you are all really well love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Shelly

lovely to hear from you

Sorry to hear your in a lot of pain honey 

Wishing you lots of luck for the birth of your daughter  
are you having a c section

Big hugs

Emxx


----------



## sjames9238 (Jun 4, 2007)

hi there to you all
this is only my second time posting on the topics boards
my hubby and i have been together a lot of years and have two children already. We are about to start ivf through egg share, me sharing. We had the phonecall last tuesday to say that we are to be matched. Cant wait to start treatment in the next couple of weeks. Feels like we have had a rough past year as had operation to unblock tubes that didnt work.
love sarah


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Sarah

welcome to the egg share board sweetie

The girls here are great

Which clinic are you having your treatment at

I hope that your not too long waiting to be matched

 for your treatment

Em


----------



## sjames9238 (Jun 4, 2007)

hi there having treatment at the cromwell darlington. we have been matched and can start treatment when my next cycle begins in two weeks time


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Shelly good luck hun with your c-section would love to hear all about it and cant wait to see the pics of her  

Sarah welcome to the board. Like em said everyone on here is fantastic and full of support. Dont think i could have got through my last tx without them   Im due to start my second ICSI/ES on sunday   Cant wait to get started again. 

Mouse is zantac for hayfever?? I need something have been feeling really poorly today it turns out its my hayfever and im not sure if im allowed to take anything? ANyway how you feeling hun??    

Ruth hope casper is doing better  

Kate not long till you start now   

Maz you still around hun ? Hope you are ok    

Luv sally xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Sarah there is a thread for the darlington although i dont think theres any egg sharers undergoing treatment at present so its very quiet but you could post there too and you may get a response

heres a link to the thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73913.165

sally not long to go now honey
btw zantac is a medication for heartburn

Rhonda how r u honey

Kate get well soon!

Ruth hope you ok and that the doggies op went well

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Em i knew i had heard it somewhere    I read in the Zeta west book i cant take hayfever tablets while on tx but im suffering really bad do you think i should see the dr?


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya sally

I would maybe check with your pharmacist
if they cant help 

then perhaps see your gp or ring your clinic
I was told i could stay on meds til stimming although we are all different
know what u mean about the hayfever its a right nightmare atm for everyonei know (including me) 

where is it affecting ?

if its your nose your gp could prescribe a nasal spray or if the eyes eye drops just a thought these would probably be less likely to affect tx altho discuss with gp or pharmacist as thats just my thoughts!

Em


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

its my eyes n my head have been feeling really poorly today so went n got some cheap tabs from boots but they aint any good n i have a nasal spray which i used earlier again no good. Think i will see the dr and see what they say thanks em


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Morning Ladies

CASPER is home  
The op went well...He has had the tumor removed and his teeth cleaned which we wanted done while he was under so he didn't have to go through any more stress....

The bad news is, is that its a Mast Tumor...Apparently they come in stages like 1,2,3...1 and 2 being no problem but if its 3 he will need Che-mo and radiotherapy 
So fingers crossed its number 1 but we don't know yet...

Thankyou Em and Sally for asking... 

Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Ruth

just sending lots of love and positive vibes for caspar

praying it will be a 1 or 2 

Much love
Emxx


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

hi em x sally x everyone xx
they are going to try and get me to have natural birth so no c-section dont no how it will end up??
nervouse and excited now xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
has anyone eard if anywhere doing sperm share anywhere yet my friend was askin me ??


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Shelly

I am not sure about sperm sharing

I think bourn hall do it in cambridge

Care was looking into it but not sure they have started yet maybe your friend could give them a call

lots of luck sweetie
Emxx


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi all,

Just a quick update. These pessaries are dreadful. They are giving me awful indigestion/heartburn and trapped wind, it's made my diaphragm sore and a bit breathless when i do something. I've lost my appetite a bit and not sleeping very well, have to lie on my back all the time! Getting me down a bit! 

On the up side, my ovaries are not as sore, still a bit bloated though and stomach muscles feel like they've been a punch bag for Jackie Chan! 

Had a bit of a panic yesterday and rang up the consultant worried i had started ohss. I think it was all down to the heartburn, but he told me to start measuring my urine again.

Sorry if i'm sounding paranoid, i think i need someone to tell me get a grip! 

Love Mouse x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Im not supprised your cons is worried mouse hun coz breathlessness is a sign of it   I hope you are managing to get plenty of fluids hun and rest. If you get worried at all then ring the clinic straight away    Apart from that how are you finding the 2ww??     

Shelly great news on the natural birth. It will be so much better for you and you can be up and about too  

Ruth glad casper is back home with his mummy now i will say a little prayer for him hun  

Im of to see the nurse tomorrow to sort out my hayfever. I havent been to bad today thank god. And its all go next week. Have got a physio appointment coz on my birthday on feb i got a bit drunk and was messin around and hit my hand really hard on the wall ( didnt feel it at the time   ) and im still in pain wiv my knuckles. Not the ones on ya hand but the ones on ya fingers. If i knock them slightly they swell   been told i have done in the ligerments (sp?) and will need a scan and maybe acupuncture   But i will have to miss that out coz i will be having tx ( not that im scared or anything   ) And then on Thurs im off to have my hearing checked coz its getting worse. I have suffered since being a child but its getting bad now. Dh laughs at me


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2007)

im baaaaaccccckkk.

just needed some time to get my head round things  

dh is being a total  he cant understand why im so upset, he said the ive dint work this time BUT it did work, i had a baby/babies growing inside me, i had a positive pg test (2 in fact) so YES it DID work, i just didnt keep hold of my babies  

grrrrrrr

and if thats not enough it was my birthday sunday, guess what i got? NOTHING!

for his birthday (even tho we were saving up for ivf) i made him breakfast in bed and got him lots of little pressies as well as taking him shopping and buying him a sat nav for £150.

i didnt even get flowers  

i feel so angry at the min, mostley at dh but im angry with everyone. to be totally honest im just shifting the anger onto everyone else when its my body im angry at  

on a plus side my lovely brother gave me a special present for my birthday   £300   towards FET  

ive blitzed the house from top to bottom, ive had my hair coloured, cut (now have a fringe  ) and a £60 treatment, tried to keep busy in other ways too cos if i dont i will fall apart and i dont want that,

so sorry to everyone if i seem completly not myself  

sending you loadsa love, maz xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Maz hun its good to have you back, if you know what I mean. 

I totally understand what you mean, and its so hard not knowing what or who you are angry at, when its yourself really. Give yourself some time, it will get easier, I promise, although its hard to see at the moment. 

Keeping busy is a good thing to do but you also have to take some time out for you. Planning is the way I deal with stuff, you have your review booked and thats great, that will give you something to look forward to. When do you think you will be able to start the FET? 

I think its really hard for men to get it, they didnt see any change in us, so for them, nothing really happened, if that makes sense? He is probably as gutted as you, but its coming across wrong. 

Wish i could give you a massive cuddle hun, it will get easier, and you will get there, Brandon will be the big brother, and you will be a new mummy again. 

    

xxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Awww maz hunni      My dh was convinced it would work for us coz of having lily through iui   Like Kate said he might be hiding his feelings my dh does.
Im so sorry you had a pants birthday


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi.

Sally thanks for asking how i am. I'm not feeling too bad today. Spoke to consultant yesterday and he seems happy. Just got to drink plenty. My ovaries are not as painful and can move around more quickly. Don't seem to be getting anymore bloated. My (.)(.) were more sore this morning, got itchy skin sometimes and my teeth hurt when i chew. Is that the pessaries?

Finding the wind bad. Pessaries are doing my head in. My consultant said that zantac is safe to during pregnancy. Took one last night before bed and slept better. Got my appetite back a bit too.

Love Mouse x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi PCBH - just wanted to say how sorry I am for you - I didn't know, but had wondered where you had got to (I don't post much but I try to keep up with everything)


----------



## ally449 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hiya

Does anyone know what my fsh levels would need to be for egg sharing at jessops? Mine is at 8.7 so care wouldn't accept me 

Ally x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Iccle one where you been ?? I have been wondering where you have been hiding. Have you seen my ticker. 3 days left   
How are you doing?

Mouse i have no idea why your teeth are hurting but i have heard a few women say about being itchy. And as for the wind i couldnt tell if it was the pessaries or my ibs coz im always trumpin anyway  

Sorry Ally i have no idea coz im with care  

Luv sally x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101331.0

Happy Chatting 

Love Emxx


----------

